# Politics



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

The ruling class prevails on a normal basis, whilst the elite lost resource and get weak, for the ruling class has hoarded wealth, and does not give it out because of the selfishness of their nature. The sinful get strength when controlled by sin, due to their insidious aims to make people feel bad, and they succeed, but is it true success? To make sense out of sin is difficult for it grapples the mans psyche and tousles it around to the experience of death itself. Dissipating morals grow weary the elite, and they cant serve to the same degree without their resource. Anxiety results and the ruling caste, with their surplus of wealth have a sort of sick contentedness with being strong.  What is to say about the elite, and their lack of progression in a world of poverty, sin that doesnt occur but controls, and death? We havent overcome this death yet, conquered its concept, so were left with this feat on our hands, and the only answer that succumbs us is death itself.  We cant do drastic measures, due to oppressive effects in the world, so how does one just transcend from one location to the source of authority? The mystery recoils in our mind and we assert dignity in remaining lenient with our measures. To hold back and develop, while controlling the government, seems the only answer. Thinking death is possible, and the loss of memory therefrom, is allowing the ruling class to succumb you but it is only rational to consider death possible, or is it?  A method to transcend entices us, and the strength of our minds does not truly dissolve. Our morals are intact, and our wit avails us of strategy against the wicked, to make them feel stultified by the indignity of their own means. Hopefully anticipating moves of God, we find ourselves not understanding them when we dont get recuperated with resource. Why cant we create these resources by our own means? Exalt us to the benefit of constant success, and let us not hit the downfall of anxiety in its ruthless tendency to sustain pain in the individual. Asinine thinking occurs in the ruling class, and if our authority doesnt appease them with good feeling they berate our minds to the degree of just wanting that awful rest the creeps up to our minds as a need, an urge. Our definite character sets an example though, and we accomplish when we are needful. If only we could escape to a better situation, where support ameliorates the withdrawal of drugs that enhance us, then we could truly lead the world. 
Leadership of the world spiritually has people thinking well, but they evolve inscrutably.  They develop perspectives from our evolution and are witnessed for progressing from what they supernaturally sense in the aristocracy. Ive noticed their progression, and the mediocre have expanded their vocabulary and noticed the linguistics of words. It has helped, and we have spread to the stars our agenda, adapting invitations to certain folk to the source of authority, of which God knows we will get to. They say we will transcend in a way in the minds motion, but leave open opportunity for someone to bring us there by not asserting it except as at some point soon, for we will transcend at some point soon inevitably for it is only rational to determine a being there perfect. It is dutiful support of God, to give us a better situation and allow others to help us by not being too assertively conclusive in their actual thought, not just the motion of their mind, which they say in a way proving we will transcend soon lest they come up with a more profitable agenda. God leaves us thinking all our endeavors have been necessary, and we will never regress to the point of being reset in our revelations. Death cant stop us, and the dichotomy by method of beauty is merging. The will is for power, like Friedrich says, but is also for specifics, like beauty expressed close to the world. The way we look in our appearance in the soul body and our vague appearance when transcending to the world has people not sensing our grace properly, and wanting to exploit such weaknesses, as a lack of expressed grace in the world, and the clout that results. 
Thus we get stronger, by our inherent necessity to overcome. We accumulate strength in our development with resource, our precision to our rhetoric and education and exact it without resource to really test ourselves against the struggle against tyranny; the duplicitous tyranny that revokes opportunity to fix the world, just by refraining to moderate the good agenda into the spectrum of thought. The realm of the mediocre influenced grandly by the ruling class, which has wealth to gain prominence in the world, and withholds their knowledge of good, to assert a poor policy that just masquerades a sinful thought. 
Potency is thus anticipated to thus surprise the ruling class, with convincing propriety; propriety as in the conventional standard being met with.  Aghast is our reaction to the sinful dilemmas of the ruling class, to avoid chances to be good, for the sake of strength to weaken, which fulfill their ego driven will? How could a will be so devoid of good? Is it their will to weaken, or is it circumstantial to the change in our resource, our privation, the cause of their dismay and recalcitrance, and obvious languishing with strength of mind, due to resource intact to bear upon our minds and be crucial to stop, to overcome. A surprise is wanted. A surprise of effect that results in progression, our mutual will with the ruling caste. To progress invariably in a way that implies success that is drastic change in the will; and we pursue this deliberately, this drastic change. 
The will and its character are noted by us. Particulars being achieved and the wills magic to have willed for something in the past to just follow course in the future and achieve it. The essence of the will to accomplish new revelations and elevate new standards, to affect supremacy and mend conflict, is regarded as the beings doing. What it does and the complexity of the character to have a course fateful individualistically different than other fates. The harmony of differences and conjoined wills strengthening forces and combining when one can bine to that level of a point and have something new appear to us. 
Bob from hades, which follows with me, thinks people are striven towards their indefinite happiness. Their means do not secure them and it is sort of a variance of thwarted agendas, and a reclaim to authority in new directions, with a conflict of wills and an emergence of an order. To incite lively agendas in a situation controlled and mitigated by the ruling caste. The revolution is private to the aristocracy and those with me, and we revolve when?  When we change our political agenda, we revolve to new means that challenges the upmost exertion of strength. The ends reached in the capacity to yield the ends of our capability.  To do liberally what we are capable of, what our capacity is at highest extent, and to test our beings fruitfully to live accostedly.  The cost of our deeds is considered, and our bargaining of the will religiously to accomplish the want of our beings, which is the mobility of spirit, dead or alive. 
Our custom to eat and drink religiously has been counteracted by the necessity to work in the world. We cant resort to town to just be normal and engage in the activities that regulate social life; the customs. Our customs are faltering, but it is our custom to define new terms, and discuss them. It regulates our will, so it is considered custom. What we are accustomed to doing the unique practices that regulate the will. 
From whence do we derive happiness when the will is weak? From grievances of the present, to comfort the being with how it should be, or from the striven will, that exerts an increase of strength. The value in the strenuous effort to overcome and feeling pain to adapt to it, and develop ones strength so we can cultivate new ideas at the point pain results in greater mobility and demeanor, or in short acceptance. 
The will to coincide with a comrade and work together mutually with understanding intact, and reinforcement in relation, to unify ones agenda and make one better is our will. Depreciation of the progress is what hinders us, till we notice our evolution and feel exalted in our means. The discomforting pain without resource, necessary resource, is making us rest though, and the rest is excessive, but the anxiety and the pain require adaption to surmount. We should experience adaption not to the pain, the rancorous pain, but the mode of living without resource that makes us feel better; the noble feeling of not having resource and still being strong. The striven will when one strains his energy is enervated, but is this point of intermittence preceding greater power. The pain lengthens itself due to the psyche of pessimism in the individual, and the feeling of good strengthens itself due to the religious zeal of the patron of his own pain. 
So if the pain would discontinue if we were more religious during these times, what is religious? Being more faithful and devout in ones precedings seems to entail religion in a way. Adhering to ones own standard of dogma. If it is advised to stay up, it should be done zealously without reluctance caused by the pain, for the want is to be above the norm. One needs to be greater than how he feels in his pursuit which is felt, and restores good feeling to the being. To not give up, or wait for resource, but to benefit from the times without it is the goal, and morals would proclaim us do something useful, like try to think new thoughts without the resource, to overcome privation
 The deleterious influences can be supplanted in their root perspectives of bad. Corrosion of the being and a constant generation of health have bad sustaining itself for longevity. Harmful is their pain, but it doesnt do true harm to the being. It is just a feeling, without meaning almost, because of the cause being sin; something non-sensual; artificiated pain, a feeling of irritation due to the factors of a painful urge for rest is like not real pain until religious endeavors to turn it into something real. Something with meaning, like we havent progressed and its necessary to work to rid us of the feeling of pain, morally, so we can exonerate the sinful of their wrongful deeds by creating a benevolent agenda for them. To keep us up, and on guard, until the stimuli of dopamine has our specimen reaching the extraordinary measures that exalt us above bad rest. Is it true, what they say about staying up, and making mobile the spirit, preparing the dead for place of resurrection? If it is, we dont need resource, and were only deprived when we want it and we intellectualize in relation someone not giving it to us, when it is needed and they have it. If we dont consider them, and just pursue health, we are granted privileges for our newfound strength.  
Pain is a reaction to bad circumstance, and bad in general and it is not the opposite of pleasure. There is such thing as good pain, like the binding of the soul to new concepts, which evolves the soul. If pain were considered good and a factor of ones tested strength, it would be okay to experience, and wouldnt leave one complaining about his presupposed detriment, his loss of ambition. Having ambition when pained by the bad that surrounds one is what eradicates the pain at root. Believing one can progress steadily with the pain, and morally deriving a solution to deal with the pain until it goes away, by being ambitious and trying new things. If I stay up for a few days, this pain will be surely done away with; abrogated from attention. 
So what is the solution to such lack of pleasure, with its great import in the soulmate core deemed sufficient and necessarily willed for at perfect times, to the excessiveness of pain, but making each wealthy. To believe in this political endeavor is to be deemed rationally lofty empirically, but introspection so has it that this is the outcome of all that is surveyed; wealth to the individual. Means are gotten from virtue, and the virtue of the elite is progressing at a rate that the world will no longer be impoverished after death? After death occurs, and pain eliminates itself, the remedy will be at hand in the world of transcendence? It seems to be the case that having a body in the world owes to a lot of pain and people get access to it, causing pain by method of bad. To hold the sinners when transcending gives them no point of causation because of the increased mobility and freedom of transcendence. 
After constitutive success and development at a stimulated rate, pain is subsequent. Pain comes in to bring people back to the reality that they are not always superhuman, and need the will of God, or resource to make them stronger sometimes. So when we run out of resource, we have pain due to the enduring success, and the change of pace to normal thought processes, and energy strains that occur in a sin controlled world without proper harmony. One gets use to the success, and when it ceases at that great pace, one initially adapts to the lowered level of success in pain. Our pain doesnt subside until more resources arrive or the adaption is complete and the comparison justifiable valued for extenuated progression with or without resource, which doesnt become output in comparison. Then, after adaption or resource, one is back successful again, turning pages and sparking the energy of others; being sociable and gregarious with the energy of resource. 
Resource is beneficial but doesnt last. Supplies run out, and we dont find ourselves accompanied by that feeling of wealth, but are thrown into needful urges for what the resources have us portend. We are living significantly happy with them, and in misery without them, and the conservatism that has reached deprivation in the world doesnt avail us, for the liberal agenda of the most high hasnt been promulgated yet in a speech. To set a policy that makes people reconsider their faulty bargaining skills, or refrain from giving. Let people get drunk! In the streets! That is the task of the liberals, to ensure people do what their nature obliges them to do when free. What is considered when experiencing times of happiness and peace, even the crazy, is what they should do. To kill! The instincts of man sublimated in this text; his recoil into pessimism due to the feeling of weakness that shrouds his true epitome of strength momentarily. 
Liberty is something valued to the core. One should not inhibit liberty but it happens frequently due to the rules of governance, and the allotted concern with punishment as a result of the most liberal deeds. The will to destruction is noted as realistic; to destroy what gets in the way of us, our liberty and see ourselves as noble revolutionaries in the process. The reformation of places to make use of them is necessary to enhance peoples living circumstance, and have people get what they truly want, at those liberal moments where they reach the level of on high at fleet and realize such.
What is left for us to do, but leave our situation for a better one? A departure; a leave to the source of authority to make this most liberal agenda a constructivist causing realism is necessary to make ourselves happy with excess in resource, and not reverting tendencies to pain. To develop the world by forcing them to contemplate life with morals accentuated and quality of a being valued for its true good; its essential strength, and its possible strength are differentiated, and the essential strength is made actual by a liberating of the will, to actuate the true decisions that people want to make, to help people as a preference over protocol that is devoid of moral value. 
What is the passion of the general individual, which is common to the species of male, but politics? Politics in society, and believing that the situation can be made better; the will can be liberated to emphasize individualistic asset in expression. People seek a domesticated group to be with and spend time with, and minimize their world scheme as a result of numerity in people and normal means of reaching conventional political success, save the revolutionaries, that are left quiet when politics are unpopular. 
It is our nature to become something better. Becoming influential while being influential involves new tactics that are advanced, since the last, which resulted in the being. The clout of grace, and death (a meeting of grace) a reaching of ones individualistic appearance, which gets over the bodily disfigurements or false senses, forced appendages to the appearance of other peoples causation in their depending minds that the spirit overcomes in an instant; governs, but senses the ugly of you that is portrayed in the mind ahead of time, when grace is too extreme, or when the being is in need. Seeing ones body in a normal sense, for that is what is left, the spirit, the perfect spirit, free from harm dealt physiologically; the calumny of the world to diminish the illusion of grace when it gets so outstanding; the collusion of the bad involved, to deprecate senses of beauty, not possible with the inveterate consequence of death (Inveterate means having a particular way in course that is unlikely to change; an established habit or activity; inveterate refers to veteran, which is professional and established).
Thus the zenith to our values is considered. We value strength, so being stronger seems to the virtuous means to success. We value rest minutely, but strength highly; exertions of strength, the extenuating of causing factors. We think that being strong enough will get us to the absolute. The absolute is the feeling of unification; pain is the division of feeling, and requires forcible physics to amend. Absolutely happy is our will. It is what we want, and power is a feature of this happiness. We will for happiness, and pleasure and orderly productivity and harmony with others, and new ideas, revelations; not just power, for power helps us achieve this, and is like a mediating factor that is primly willed for to bring about happiness. The end can be willed for, not just the means, and it is felt in times of pain and has its energy to move the world in its favor with prayer. Prayer is powerful. 
Thus the motive of the present is to get powerful, so we can be happy; power to effect change, so we can have our freedom and not be inhibited or oppressed in poverty. How do we get more power from this standpoint is the question. How can we develop our level of power when we dont expect it to be developed, except by Gods providence?  Must He advance us in the world? Where are we left to advance? Nebulous times of uncertainty in the outcome of our actions have us anticipating death; a drastic change that if nothing happens, is ensured of us. We die to get a new body, and a different, better situation and certain entities dont like rest when pain is minimalized, like when transcending after death, so they talk and commune. Talking, and merging the dichotomy by a different means, than by method of just the medium keeping us together, and resulting in too much one-sided focus, and not enough difference in philosophy. To solidify after death in the world of treachery is the goal, lest it happens before death with transcendence. How long could it take when our measures achieve happiness and we have conditions for this? I need time with my soulmate, so after I die, assuming I do or did, I will need to talk to her soon, and doing this transcendentally is too obscure for my suiting, so I must solidify if this is too occur, lest it doesnt happen.  We are hopeful, but the beauty is in the spirit and Gods pace has us thinking death is an advantage; an advantage to move more freely, so no one can threaten us, or imprison us to hospitals due to radical power. We can be who we are meant to be, and not worry about death anymore, for it already happened, and now we cant die! Death as a cursor into futility is a deceit caused by the dead that just want to rest for goodness sake, and not disturb the living. A position in town and a return to town after death is expected though, if I die. Something great is expected in the process before death anyway; a new method of God to cease sins hold upon progressive tendencies to cause work that isnt as progressive. A change of the slowing process, to hasten the prophesy of my life. Where is the next significant check point? What can we expect, when our behavior is so rudely suppressed in social events where we are outgoing? Grace is the clout we need, to have power to change someones life with the inveterate magnitude of fortune and its way of extending profit to a certain cause. To have them invest our cause is our goal. 
What is prophesy, except segments of life, which were visualized beforehand? What makes prophesy, prophesy, except predetermination to succeed, and destiny to fail? Makes my enemies out to be like characters in a play; actors that are lacking in genuinity so they just get factored in as people of prophesy that are determined by it. They just get factored in, and overcoming them in particular serves to be an asset. The many enemies of this lifestyle, back again to be cruel, for their used to pain, and have the energy to like it. No apprehensive ways about death, just living in the now, in the present, without apprehensions that weaken them. No failures to dwell upon when it seems possible, for they live lives as failures and adapt to the regard of loser, maintaining a strength that makes them feel successful.
Not knowing the end result of my actions has me considering death as a possible, which makes me need knowledge that comes from God; ultimate knowledge, which affects my means. The true knowledge is I will get married at some point in the not too distant future, for I could sense the knowledge of the wedding beforehand, prophetically. Since I know that, I know that my relationship will be absolutely perfect in the future, and Beth will never have to deal with the aggravating tendencies of the unworthy like other females in the world. How lucky! Success granted me, and a God that listens to the prayers I make; the content of what is prayed for is observed faithfully.  
Death is just a transition of thinking one way, to thinking another way. So once youre lifted out of your body, and feel the love of God, you know life is eternally, and you relapse into a comfortable rest where you typically dont have to speak in certain cases. One can speak when one dies, but knowing absolute heaven will occur, and witnessing work towards it is enough for certain others, who sometimes speak periodically. Like you want to be around someone because of their joy, and success, but dont like them enough to speak to them, or too many people are speaking to them already, making you not wanting to be an additional factor. When can you prioritize your communication is how these people think that have died, and enjoy the temporary rest.  They think in the soul, and if they have the right outlook, their pain is not felt, and they are resting. I would not rest, for I am abnormal in this way, and need things urgently. I would work constantly, until progression to a better situation was made, and this is just a factor of my dignity. 
What is the difference between peaceable and peaceful? Peaceable is one can be made to experience peace (prone to peace) and peaceful means one is fulfilled with feelings of peace (generating peace).
The situation of the world is complex. The normal, the mediocre, the free-living atypical thinkers, the purposeless, the constricted purpose had, the ruling caste, the smart, the elite, the scientific, the religious, the followers, the leaders, the petty, the trite, the ignorant, the brave, the assertively bad, the supernatural etc. Many characteristics constitute the world, but the average intelligence of the world is behind the highest evolution, and the past thought, surpasses the present thought, which is a bad sign. So the mediocre, a good portion of the world, become extreme conservatized people, with an illusion of moderation that they superficially take claim to, for it still exists. They stand aside the liberals with prejudice for the answer and solution, and find themselves polarized in their conflict that defends a false or truant standpoint that they dont really possess except in the course of reluctance empirically when vice. False in the sense that it is not truly wanted; negations in politics accepted empirically, when they make sense as possible politics. Polarity enlightens us about uncertainty. When not deeply concordant in political agenda, it affects uncertainty, and one sided polarization in stance, sometimes prematurely to defend their sensical politics, and be right in debate of what they possess. 
Of whom are the supernatural classes? They are those which have a supernatural sense of their environment, and dont simply sense it normally, of which take claim to this type of keenness that are dichotomized with the worldly individuals that have basic sense, and dont know the uniqueness of environment consciously in terms acceptance of it; the distanced, and the close; the close carry an illusion of being distanced, since the worldly are the majority in many cases. 
How did the world get so conservative, and society become denigrated friendship groups sectarian to the whole of democracy? Because government power kept being augmented to get rid of vice, as the empirical solution, and since bad exists, the world became conservatism-oriented in conformity with the proceedings of government, like their minds were controlled by propaganda and merchandise in the world. As though polarities controlled their minds with what they propagate and caused a pitted rebellion between two fictitiously created sides (their report was of fictitious character; not a realistic side) to create new age moderation, which is a recoiling from fascism, and a stray from anarchy.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

this is excellent writing, I expect someone to respond.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 21, 2014)

4thhorsemanzach said:


> this is excellent writing,



By whom?

And, did you put it in the "Politics" section because we have no "Metaphysics" section in this forum?


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 21, 2014)

Anything that won't fit on a bumper strip is a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

its my writing, i wrote it all today


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

interesting comment about metaphysics. I thought it was politically based, but metaphysics are involved.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 21, 2014)

The English is strained, the adjectives ill-defined and unhelpful, and any connection to actual persons or events, living or dead, is nonexistent.

It appears to be a piece of word art (not an essay, since essays have a central theme and a purpose) whose goal is to tell the writer what he already knows, not to tell the reader something he doesn't know. Reading it is like wading through Jell-o.

I give it a D+.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

Progress is benefiting from acting close to the soul. One always progresses in a way, but can progress more be expressing the personality. Not being distanced. One can be close to his soul or the expression of his individuality when he is being self-wise, and far away with the soul, or the personality rather when he is too critical of his environment, and thinking empirically in a negative relative way. The essence dims. Feeling close to the self, and far from the self, while going with a soul is the contemplation. When someone feels far he is extrinsic to a more so thought degree, and his mind is with the extrinsic, which is a component of the being. Not being centered. Finding the soul is progression. There could be a positive sense to regress, but because of the starting point, it is typically going backwards to the soul. Re could be again, like secondarily though, and when someone regresses, he thinks again the closeness of his soul in a secondary type way as a result of the starting point to get close to the soul that is meant for just that. The suffix &#8220;gress&#8221; in progress and regress could mean attachment, and when one attaches his mind to his substance, he progresses. When someone does wrong, he attaches to his soul, and that is why it is regression. 
A predisposition is the moving emotions prior to intuition about something, but before regard of it. Disposition is the moving state of the emotions. Position is one intuited state, but the emotions don&#8217;t imply a state that&#8217;s fixed. A state in general that is fixed in intuition is ones position. Movements of the emotions can&#8217;t be regarded as fixed in one place, for there are implications in the move, which are condition to its regard. One&#8217;s bodily position can be checked in general, as well as one&#8217;s state in general.  Emotions are a degree from the fixed state, but can be regarded as having a transitive state. 
Perception of one&#8217;s level is age. Level is specific in a person&#8217;s age. My age is fourteen years old. So the age can increase, while the soul age perspective, specific to youth and elderliness stays the same, for we are always progressing in some way. My age at creation was nine. A visage is a vision of the person of one level, being noticed. The level of a playing field. Image is not a perception of the level, but a picture that is not perceived. The image is in motion when the self, so the picture is not perceived, for the motion can&#8217;t be captured in a realistic sense. An image is a picture that is not perceived, and the other regard to the perception of a level, which can entail age.  A picture is an image, but it is the check of an image or the drawing of one. An image is the visual of something depicted and is in the moment or portrayed in a drawing which captures the sense of something. A picture doesn&#8217;t capture. 

Gender is noun of creation which is different objectively. My gender is male. Smart is not a noun, so my gender is not smart, lest the concept is broadened beyond normal grammar. Engender is to create something objectified in someone else, that comes from a different method than one the person has at hand. To engender someone&#8217;s virtue is to develop it uniquely in a person&#8217;s soul and the differences get merged into the sameness of the soul. One doesn&#8217;t create the virtue in the person&#8217;s soul, he develops it, but he creates it at first, and develops the soul with that creation. The differences get merged means the person synthesizes them and converges his soul to the leadership of the engendering. The virtue of that person comes from something different. A gender is what it comes from. Engender is for something different, or comes from something different. Differences are necessary in gender because it is essential to the frame work of the individuality. The differences are attributes that are outgoing, and not away from something. What moves someone away is his differences though, and away can be towards. Within the same, the differences are attractive and the sameness keeps. 
Manifest means to come to appearance. It is different from evident in the sense that it is a verb. Evident means that something is proof. A symptom of proof is manifest. When factors are manifest, they are emerging and it refers to the act. Something that sets itself and brews so to speak. To fester is different than manifest because manifest is the end product of a fester or something that could fester, which is present (the result of moving belief) and refers to an asset or an actualized factor. Fester doesn&#8217;t refer to a factor, it just implies that something is infected and manifest means that the factors are acting or the proof is phenomenal and there. Fester is the decay of something or the downwards incline of something that is not accepted in the root or construed by the root with medium in the perspective. Perspectives just cluttering up or referring intermittingly in one motion and moving with root belief is fester. Truth doesn&#8217;t fester lest pondered down to the root and moving around the root in correspondence, or symptomatic pondering of the perspective with development of it from the believed root that construes the perspective. Boiling and moving away from the root and towards the root and emerging while going down is festering.  Manifest is the proof of something completely in endurance; the outgoingness of the root with perspective that results in a perceived proof. 
Manifold is diverse for it is the intuited function of factors, the end of them moving back and forth. The end of a fold in the psyche sense that happens with multiplicity. Numerous factors go back to each other, and forth in synthesis when something is manifold. They return to base, and it is the end product of the folding of factors that go back due to many in the course of synthesis. 
A transvaluation is the developed product of a rated and moving value to a new level. Up in general. The rating of the value moves figuratively. Transfigure is to figure something that is new and a change of level as a result of the figure, which elevates the state. Transcendence is to send oneself to a new level elevated beyond the basicality of the being; to leave up to a varied level of the spiritual from the physical.  To elevate implies the prefix &#8220;trans&#8221; when a new level is reached from one level to a different level (not just a development). The prefix &#8220;trans&#8221; implies a move from point to a changed point. Different points and an elevation from the points. Transportation is moving from a port to a different port in a portable construct or form. To elevate to a different port means that one rises out of one place and destines himself to another. A rise occurs in the soul. Elevate means to rise out of or to move from one level to a better level in a upwardly developing way. A level is a standard of rating. To move from one place to another place is not transportation if the level doesn&#8217;t change upwardly or there is not a port considered. A being is not a port when he is not harboring or back from a post.
 Up means to go to the available. So staying up implies one is availing himself of opportunity and not resting. Not moving to, is resting and it implies a lower level of wakefulness when lowered down. The noticed movements are down to the closed. Wakeful means alert, and sense of reality develops one level of wakefulness when open. Being closed off to the world is being tired and regressing to a shut level. We are always awake, but openness makes one higher.  The goal is to stay up continuously for the practice makes spirit mobile, and the adaption of this keeps the vigor of youth if sustained to a permanent change to the adaption that evolves base need past bad rest. 
Diffident means shy but is different in the sense that it is reserved difference. Equality can make one diffident, but can also exalt the difference, and have one rise out of the order of equality. Diffident relates to difficult in the sense that it is away from something. Differences are away from something or away to something. Difficult is away from easy. Away from the belief or away to the belief. To reach belief by way. Difficult is challenging because belief must be reached. In easy stuff, belief is just maintained sometimes. The purpose of reaching belief is difficult.
A rubric is an applied category that can act as an authoritative rule. Categories are not always applied, as a factor in experience. The rubric of a government is the scaled contingencies, and the just option governs efficaciously. Unjust governs by method of rule, and risk of punishment when it meets with the empirical with notion of reason that can prevail even when bad. 
Efface means inward from the front and it does away with the current merge (surface), by leaving it behind or eliminating it.  To efface oneself is to capitulate to a worse standard sometimes for it moves from the considered merge and doesn&#8217;t concentrate on the final edge.
Ardor is different from passion for it is the effected work of passion against something. It is the tedium of passion. The strain or effect of passion at work is the ardor. Passion is the natural occurrence of virtues purpose; the root purpose invigorating the being at essence. The sustaining objective is the passion. 
Dynamic implies the constancy of change and the versatility of activity in a process. The ongoing variety of progress occurring at one point and time is the dynamics of a period. Factors between people that are congruent, than discordant, but volatile is dynamic.
Concept refers to notions toward what is included and ideas relate to the coming up with new things or starting or initiating of conceptions. Including something in something is an idea. Beginning a process that is invented is an idea. An idea is something that comes up, which refers to newness and originality. Exceptions are out of what is concluded and accepting is the method of including.
And affinity is a liking unlimited; a similarity that binds to the objects infinite aspect. Endless numbers of relations in an affinity are noticed as possible or definite in the inquired speculation. It is a certain quality of liking associated with the outgoingness of what is not finite in character. Affinity is an expression of infinity that meets with the last regarded. It is a move with liking to something that has quantity, but is not final, just last.
A faculty is an inherent power outlining the form of something. The faculties of our cognition are the intuitive properties effect on knowledge, but the outline of this knowledge functioning innately; the synthesis being created is the faculty at work. The intrinsic synopsis of a thought is its faculty and it generates the thought. It contains it. The synopsis is thought at inception. A faculty entertains a thought when extrinsic becomes the outline of the form of the thought. It obtains when its power or ability generates the thought. A line is what is therein from point to point so the outline of the form of something is what is made from point to point out of the thought and it contains and generates the thought.
A transcendental principle is a principle that delivers the object, and occurs within the individualistic energy of the person without physical manifestation.
A scruple is the moment of notice in the possibilities and contingencies of good and can be termed a moral hesitation. The perception of good itself when considering it is a scruple. Scrupulous means morally decisive.
A contingency is different than a dependency in that it is course-wise and systematic and not always pending into something, but just containing a former cause and a chance action. A determined choice amongst possibilities when determining factors are involved is a contingency. It clasps to an associated factor, and sometimes depends on it. Something is contingent on something when it is possible because of it.
Matter is disassociated to the self. The environment includes ones determinative perception, so it doesn&#8217;t always amount to matter and is substance. It is associated to one&#8217;s outlook. Hence, building material is stuff without the determining perception so it is matter; disassociated to the self and just stuff. Perception is across the bounds inclusion. Including one perception creates the harmony of the substance. Things having a vibe of soul and the appearance of individuality and character are substance
Demands are wants or needs that reach and end and can result in a necessary force. Demands are forces that cause the person to go outward with tending inward motions and outward speech and force contingent to the type of demand. Inward towards the will, so one can create a necessary force that obligates the person.
A process is a course over, and excess is what is left over. Assess is to look over. Excessive can be good if what is left over is resource, or virtue goes over the limit and becomes excessive. Extremities are excessive when the virtue develops the soul, and leaves and ongoing state after the completion of the act. 
A prerogative is something you got to do that is in your motive; your emotional inclination. A priority is a set standard of agenda, and can refer to points. 
A sage has to do with the due credit of th
ought in process that contributes in series, and pertains to an era. A saga is a prime interval. The wisdom is in course instinctually, and it is political. To gain from a thought, and have ones essence ascertained for profiting. Primal behavior; no moment of hesitation, that gets accredited. Hesitation seen as a lapse into moral pretense. A point of change in the sage. The naturally accredited in relation pertains to the saga when wise. Tribute is like an ode to someone with rhetorical thought that accredits. Tributes for sagas.  The essentiality of the beings progression that is significant and serves as a mark for glory is the legend of a person. The golden asset.
Consistency and repetition are contraries. Consistency refers to the maintained level, and casual advancement in a way.  The warranted concerns are fundamental, and this is to sustain the progression of someone to consistently and by virtue advance. The stream of rhetoric in politics is also fundamental.
When one scores, he must gain. Scoring a benefit, by killing someone is an example. But there must be gain to the well-being. 
When the unique soul is translated philosophically, with new concepts, it is an exposition. Translate the contemplation.  Putting forth unique thought with your essence, is exposition. It is religious.
Possession Is exerting control of, and accepting ownership. One possess his unique language. One of a kind.
Amaze is the affections of a one-sided wonder, with content or experience considered.
The wealth of a thought is the fund of it, and what is giving in relation that contributes is the credit.
Doling out benefits implies command and is the virtue of organization. Recommending. Appointing people for advantageous position.  The good of the action is organization. The process. What you develop with. Naturally governed reason.
Fulfilling at a speedily increasing quantity the content is extremity. Making points firstly in a fast way and moving to the end of capability. Processing quickly and concretely; finely vast information sometimes, and giving the knowledge out in increased measure. Extremity; utilization at heightened measure to the process. No prohibition of virtues pace development. Like in intermittence. Emitting outstandingly. Sometimes you&#8217;re just maintaining a standard, but this is heightening the standard. Increasing the length of the contemplations rating.  The unique fixation of the sensed thought being contemplated with excess content noticed. Philosophical definition in a certain term for it, but noting that it is not closed; it is united and open.
Extraordinary means accessorizing ones plainness in terms clothes that are greatly stylish for it is a plus from common. It is adding to experience of normality.
A deficit of good is the implication of bad that is not original, but recurring modes of subordinated nature. True bad.
Valor is a dominant feature of my war policy. But what is valor? Valor is the candor of going from offense to defense.  Straight forward, and solidified are the movements of candor. Returning to base, and getting a better rating at the stored contemplations, is a back notion to candor though.  Naturally towards something. From the convoy directly. Valorous maintain good status; the statistics of their deeds are evaluated. The rating, credit, level, skill, magic and so forth, envisaged as pluses. The statistics are seen in the spirit; assessed and percieved. Chivalry is being forthcoming in a brave way; the defensive aspect is valor and the offense aspect is the chivalry which can have a neutral effect on the enemy. Chivalry is being on the siade of justice; an advocate. A sophisticated gentleman. Being courageous and defensive is valor; having zeal. Zeal is the presence of the emotions. 
When one reaches the extreme, and hits the negative, he haunts.
In affluent, the mood of the emotions is streaming forth; fluent or flowing.
The essence gets governed to become true, and positive.
IF there is not base understanding to given measure of contemplation, it can come upon an impact relatively, causing further contemplation.
A diversion that is sense wise, and not reasonable is usually followed, and not a true diversion in the experience. In evaluating someone, it is good to convert to their side. A success is a true conversion. To convert someone. 
When assessing democracy one has sections that are quantitative; regards that move in experience in the soul, noting its magnitude and the spiritual feel of an environment. Natural reaction of the presence, due to sense of energy.
It&#8217;s necessary in relation to conduce, but whenceforth does one conduce?
Normalcy is habitual when actions are chosen because of inclinations; inclinations that recur. Inclinations are the reason for action mainly, and it is not purpose in end, which refers to inclinations as a factor but not a reason. 
Private moments where you are totally different, and this is emphasized in conduct could be separated from the general harmony of the environment in publicity where the friendship core is involved. Distance from friends, to experience private stuff. Differences tend to be emphasized circumstantially, but could be abstract, and just a situation, where differences could be more subtly characterized, like in mate moments of the soul.
Adapting people to your conversions; relation. Fostering to their thought for cultivation purposes.
Addition is used for contributions that serve as a plus; a positive point that implies an increase in something, like ones rating. Elaborations that are denser and increase in the moment could use the transition in addition. When one serves to add to an exponent or base factor there is combination. Binding to the same point by method of prompt, is combining forces. 
When posting up in different places, there is mobility.
Morality is the considered good, and not a principle when it is within the contemplation? Not a starting point, just in course of good the morality is considered forwardly.
Aesthetics concerns the higher things, like the arts and beauty and so forth; the values of the personality.  Sheer beauty.
The soul is compounded when potent, and conpacted when dense. Dense means compacted. The mass does not increase, but the depth does showing more soul when involved in compacting itself. The mass refers to potency, the volume refers to density. Compacted it stopped at a point, compounded means getting stronger. When something gets denser, potency comes with it normally depending on the amount of substance involved and the longevity of the contemplation.  Potent involves the endurance of the contemplation too, and dense involves the depth of content and its compactedness by method of words. Knowledge of sin is concisely compacted, and potent for the endurance of the sole thought. Pact is like a method of coming together and stopping to agree; to become a part of something; letting available the long form of the knowledge and agreeing to the notions therein. Potency is the knowledge that comes forth to the mind, contained, maintained or overt. The mind is expansive, so this potency gets to the presence, and is due to the spiritual feel of environments, and perspectives in relation. Knowledge that is contemplated widespread, and at the fore of the mind, is potent; the compounded interest of the soul. Intelligence is dense without the experience contemplated, but not that potent, for it is just the form of knowledge, and not much compounds but the faculty at work. Density is like the clear form of the knowledge. The form of it, without the experience contained in contemplation isn&#8217;t as potent for it is not the content, and this refers to the basic intelligence level of the person. It is the compacted form of the knowledge, without the content considered. The depth compacted to the simplicity of a thought, increases the density of the thought and this is applying density to experience, and having density for thoughts, which is within the knowledge but not in consideration of it. When one considers knowledge like the deeper perspective, the soul becomes more dense, but it is not the density of the object that considers the knowledge, it is the potency, for it refers to the content, and more is compacted as a result of what is compounded. 
Secondary authority implies someone get something due to relation, and he&#8217;s second in command of the knowledge, so hence, it is secondary authority. Like when someone has cognition of the knowledge that emerges.
A general sense of spirit and speaking or thinking knowledgeably is being coherent. 
Ethics are operation of good that underlie the nature. So they are the root causes of good in the being. 
Faculties force the expressing of a thought, and contain the general meaning of it and presenting an imperative or necessary. Faculties are soul properties that organize thought; the place wherein thought is organized.  Faculties are the containing agents; what grasps the content. 
In protest together It is good to devote an excessive amount of time, to allow others to form opinions in longevity of the factors supported. Excessive, but still necessary. To put forth enough time to be extreme, and have time left over, for congregation in intermittence of the protest, to thus continue protesting.  Time left over to protest loudly. Excessive, like giving out information and not developing at a benefit, sends a message of devotion in protests that entails it is a process. But basely exuding a test of value which benefits it, without developing is excess. Protest refers to testing something in a beneficial way, like testing the value of something and if you protest something, you have different points of view. 
Motions with meaning are measures. Measures are pushes or movements that exert quality. Knowledge mounts up and measures have an amount. It is up in the soul, ascending, and amounts to a quality


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

There is more writing. I give it an a, because of the virtue of the writing.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 21, 2014)

what a load of horsecrap


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry, no do-overs.

Didn't I see you in a Youtube video recently, spouting off about "WINNING!"?


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

i think it is good writing. it is passionate in a way, and inquires into a realistic political point.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 21, 2014)

Bandwidth wasted forever.

Definitely an environmental no-no.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

the writing has quality to it though. it is mature writing, and interesting points are made. It is better than what is out there believe it or not. I can read and assess without prejudice thats all.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 21, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Bandwidth wasted forever.
> 
> Definitely an environmental no-no.



You didn't enjoy it?  I thought bullshit was right up your alley


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 21, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> You didn't enjoy it?  I thought bullshit was right up your alley



DO write if you get work!  But meanwhile, keep on fearing the conservatives lurking behind every busy and under your youth bed.  Who knows, there might actually be one!


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 21, 2014)

4thhorsemanzach said:


> the writing has quality to it though.


Apparently you didn't find it hard to convince yourself of that.



> it is mature writing,


See above comment.



> and interesting points are made.


Interesting to the writer, perhaps, as I mentioned above.



> I can read and assess without prejudice thats all.


Uh-huh, whatever you say.

Lay off the white stuff.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

whatever, my friends found the writings i have translated to be good enough to be published. it is just the fact that it is better than what is out there, and there is virtue to them.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

the people of town of course. the city of god.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 21, 2014)

4thhorsemanzach said:


> The ruling class prevails on a normal basis, whilst the elite lost resource and get weak, for the ruling class has hoarded wealth, and does not give it out because of the selfishness of their nature. The sinful get strength when controlled by sin, due to their insidious aims to make people feel bad, and they succeed, but is it true success? To make sense out of sin is difficult for it grapples the mans psyche and tousles it around to the experience of death itself. Dissipating morals grow weary the elite, and they cant serve to the same degree without their resource. Anxiety results and the ruling caste, with their surplus of wealth have a sort of sick contentedness with being strong.  What is to say about the elite, and their lack of progression in a world of poverty, sin that doesnt occur but controls, and death? We havent overcome this death yet, conquered its concept, so were left with this feat on our hands, and the only answer that succumbs us is death itself.
> 
> We cant do drastic measures, due to oppressive effects in the world, so how does one just transcend from one location to the source of authority? The mystery recoils in our mind and we assert dignity in remaining lenient with our measures. To hold back and develop, while controlling the government, seems the only answer. Thinking death is possible, and the loss of memory therefrom, is allowing the ruling class to succumb you but it is only rational to consider death possible, or is it?  A method to transcend entices us, and the strength of our minds does not truly dissolve. Our morals are intact, and our wit avails us of strategy against the wicked, to make them feel stultified by the indignity of their own means. Hopefully anticipating moves of God, we find ourselves not understanding them when we dont get recuperated with resource. Why cant we create these resources by our own means? Exalt us to the benefit of constant success, and let us not hit the downfall of anxiety in its ruthless tendency to sustain pain in the individual. Asinine thinking occurs in the ruling class, and if our authority doesnt appease them with good feeling they berate our minds to the degree of just wanting that awful rest the creeps up to our minds as a need, an urge. Our definite character sets an example though, and we accomplish when we are needful. If only we could escape to a better situation, where support ameliorates the withdrawal of drugs that enhance us, then we could truly lead the world.
> 
> ...



*What a complicated and dreary thesis marred and mangled with misgivings and overly simplistic characterizations that fail to pay appropriate homage to the only true path of enlightenment and honest reward.*

You speak so often of the death and decay we experience as the result of a few factors  To include the opportunity of resource, willingness to share and responsibility to one another.
It is all based in a we' mode with an emphasis on cooperation among the masses  After you identify certain measures you believe hold the individual being in a pattern of failure or fruitless endeavor.
It is an attempt to trade one false God for another  There is no force that can serve all without sacrifice in one form or another.

An individual cannot truly choose the sacrifice of another then mark it as appropriate ... Because it is not their sacrifice to be given or judged. 
What we do is not a matter of character or the ability for any one person to transcend  It is only what the one person does  Their sacrifice  That is the true measure of their character.
Government does not replace the responsibility of one person to do what they can for the next  It only invites corruption into an otherwise accountable measure of individual good.

If your desire is to encourage group transcendence as a society  Then you have successfully ignored your personal responsibility to act in a beneficial way towards others.
You cannot fix everything  But you can fix what is in front of you.

Even in Christianity  God does not call for anyone to envy or desire what another has.
The Lord does not encourage the idea of society providing a means by which to distribute His gifts.
His blessing fall upon those who please Him  And through their actions  Not what they can get their neighbors to do.

*If you truly want to understand the ability to transcend with dignity, honor and the blessing of these attributes  You must first understand these are all gifts you  essentially give yourself through your own actions.*

.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

The ultimate fix is what were after though, for we have conditions for happiness and expect it. I can transcend and get a perfect substance being in the white house, or I can die, and then transcend. getting my writings published is difficult with mediocrity not developing well with them, due to conventional interests. I'd have to find a publisher that takes heart in the revelations (refer to the second section published.) I can make wealth off my writings if they become popular, for 100 pages of my journal would be a philosophically adept piece of work. something new in the philosophy section in bookstores.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

Make sure you read the second part to these writings that came before them. i duplicated them and sent them to your spiritual awareness, whilst you were at desks. subjectively connected to an inner circle.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 21, 2014)

4thhorsemanzach said:


> The ultimate fix is what were after though, for we have conditions for happiness and expect it. I can transcend and get a perfect substance being in the white house, or I can die, and then transcend. getting my writings published is difficult with mediocrity not developing well with them, due to conventional interests. I'd have to find a publisher that takes heart in the revelations (refer to the second section published.) I can make wealth off my writings if they become popular, for 100 pages of my journal would be a philosophically adept piece of work. something new in the philosophy section in bookstores.



*Anyone can write ... After taking the time to read and at least try to comprehend the message you presented ... I can tell you why you don't experience better results publishing.*

What you write should never present a situation that creates excessive labor in comprehension.
You want to stir thought, spike interest and present a message that suits your desires ... But it also has to suit the desires of someone else to read it ... And you have problems there.

An editor could take care of the numerous grammatical errors ... But how you present your message is really the problem.
Not what you are trying to express ... Just that you do a very poor job of effectively expressing it in an appropriately digestible manner.

*You handed the reader a 96 oz steak ... Provided them with a thimble of water, a cocktail fork and plastic butter knife ... You made the mistake of thinking they might give a shit what you expect them to do with it.*

.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

in the second section published on page one, consciousness revelated. I think the content is good enough, and an editor could help get them published. 100 pages of this journal deserves the philosophy section to spark new interest, and construct new idea.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

Full law is complete law perfect in employment that is created with the soul and totally effective and partial law is contingent law that is invented by the minds work against factors resulting from empirical studies and legislation that doesn&#8217;t govern immediately, and has ways around. Full law governs immediately and doesn&#8217;t leave room for toleration. Laws govern and rules exact against, or punish when broken. Rules are what is suggested with consequence at failure, which doesn&#8217;t govern.  Partial law is like or is a rule that governs in the empirical case. The effectiveness of full law is total lest giving to the case, and allowance is permissible. 
Envelop is develop at the neutral core of something, and compass it entirely. To develop is to increase from, and to envelop is to increase at that gets to the object throughout it.
Bold knowledge is knowledge that is delineated plainly and strongly; formed plainly output knowledge that is broad and precisely at the point; courageous but directly easily and outlined as broad. 
Base acceptance of a train of thought is its mode; if not accepted, the person is thinking eclectically. If the acceptance is not an act and one is thinking essentially in a way that is without work against, he is thinking from the station.
Something that is wittily sharp and extremely funny causes outburst of laughter. 
Someone is surprised when there is a jump of benefit.
The want to be bad creates conflict in the soul, for there is a coexisting want to be good. The bad diverges the soul. 
Contradictions occur between good people when differences are accentuated and there is a disagreement of opinion. 
Habit is again the inclined select; it is sometimes recurrent behavior that one opts for to maintain routine, or to just live naturally. Bad habits are choices that are made which fail to suppress adversity of like kind. Bad habits entail the succumbing to adversity and making of poor choices that are maintained as basic; the adverse effect to the base want, and the alternative choice of wrong becoming a descending factor of the usual. Precipitating causes that become natural, towards the bad. Natural is the sense that they are opted for; a poorer grade of naturality.
Self-actualization is a root need. It is made lower and baser, nor truly wanted, when deprived of the sustenance necessary to formulate new thought and be productive or creative. Deprivations are have means to wealth and withdrawing it from someone grasp without intention to give to the person when the opportunity avails itself. The refraining of gifting someone with providence when one has the opportunity. People develop and progress continuously so the good of contemplation is the sustenance in privation, strengthening when religious and pure. This is why God doesn&#8217;t always give needs right away, for the experience of being needful and not being fulfilled of that certain need develops the adaption capability of the soul. The assets of the being are the self-actualized properties. Thought of kind are assets to the being, and involve the self being actualized into the externals. Externalizing oneself, or extroverting oneself is the process of actualizing the self in intuition, but inquiries and contemplations inward are present in intuition as well for they are outgoing to the essence. 
Again, in the course of contemplation one contemplated other thoughts, for they supersede the principle in relation. One contemplates is thoughts uniquely though.
Senisical properties pertain to knowing the thought spiritually and the soul. This is a mind expanding thought.
Enhance is the contrary to deplete.
The essence creates close of the being, and the essence is within and shown.
Spiritual influence is sensed, making the horseman alliance the most influential alliance in history. The soul body of mine is in town, but the spiritual essence is transcended to the world.
The contained spiritual consciousness is interesting to me.
I can be demanding with subtlety. Demand is an asset. I have been purely demanding. Demand as a vice is not uncommon. Retrogression.
The treanquil state is good. Thoughts tend to be laid back, and mellow could be a grade lower.
If you have means to protest when revolution is in demand, it is a responsibility; we protest certain things, and advocate for the beneficial policy with influence.
Doctors denounce in a sense, which makes them lowly judgmental and bad. Sometimes they have pretensions that suppress the will. It is usually not intellectualized this way, at least in the savvy, and introspective. Introspection is the gift of attention, and sets the stage.
Alcohol and any drug or remedy shouldn&#8217;t be prohibited. It is a liberal principle that is absolutely necessary. Living necessarily wealthy is ideal. Each person should be wealthy, and we are the benefactors in engendering this wealthy with virtue. The remedy of love is the greatest remedy, but it must be loyal and true. This is a primary remedy; drugs are a secondary remedy, and involve the will.
 Is it a regression ever to excel? If you are exceling from someone, are you not being excellent?
I work a lot at developing thought, and I don&#8217;t get enough credit sometimes from society as a result of the impact, and the inability to convey as well; being disappointed.
If society stayed sane enough after the impact of my writings, I could engender a lot of wealth. They shouldn&#8217;t abstain.
Sometimes you get a thought by intuition, and not by transference of the thought.
Particular can have a whole sense to it, and there not always contraries; sometimes they are in the same category of the moment; the inception of the mode.
Immoral wit can upset something as the elevating line, in primitive thought about the predicate.
My writing style had a magnanimous effect on society; they were heeded with political mercy on the self. The lamb. Magnanimous and magnitude are common. 
I am sometimes renown, known without the principle, which is praise, compliment or factored characteristic.
The intrinsic soul demands thoughts like these, for they begin contemplation anew, evolve and advance philosophy; the gratitude of difference is noted.
My girlfriend, at Gothic mansion by the woodsy area, and the homes of the townsfolk gets a good understanding of the functioning of town for I convey it to her.
When a person is introspective and extroverted in mannerism it is how one goes about maintaining composure and having an insightful essence; insightful psyche in relation that knows the thoughts intuitively of his surroundings. Relatives of town are considered. We have private moments where I am not relatives with anyone but my girlfriend and this is noted in town as one, but the relations can sometimes be sensed, and there is apprehension to the soulmate core, but not comprehension. This is why the friendship core is necessary for sociality; a distinct understanding that provides for beings involved.
Not cool to say someone distracted you even if it happens in the course, for your distracted by elapses into the soulmate core, and the person doesn&#8217;t cause or precipitate this; it just happens afterwards, in course, like when a deviation or diversion happens. It is not subsequently, just after. It is like retracting your movements; the soulmate substance takes place. Retract is informative to the friendship core. Affairs involves soulmates eternally in a base sense, but affairs happen with actors at evens, where there is adverse relation in a fair way.
In the simple sense the prefix could mean same or other contingent to the sway in the prefix &#8220;im,&#8221; but in an intellectual sense, it means other. For example impact moves the soul in course, instead of stops to agree. Impress makes the soul rise and doesn&#8217;t press. Seems like a press and a pact though, supersedingly. Impossible is always not possible though. The &#8220;im&#8221; notation was choice-wise, which made is less precise, and broad; a choice to deem it other for the certainty was lacking (the intellect was there though and the implications are profound (an inquiry into a general unique denotation))
Cocaine is a good remedy for regression.
Better rating can imply more of a measure of experience. Factors involved and quality can increase the quantity in one generalized experience. And the number of principles that increase experience or accomplishments and work. Town as having just as much experience. Specific notations of experience, and the regard for more experience in a single moment is good for our inclinations in warfare. 
Accomplishment makes me think of competitive, like the nature compete with the past rating to get better, but I am not always truly competitive or competing in a sense.  I have competed with myself, but it can be retrogressive and just not as qualitative. Competing with people in relation gratifies the competitive nature and can be done around loyal friends that are male. Cooperation and cooperative competitive are factors in experience though, but pure competition is necessary sometimes.
Teleportation is a complete departure in the friendship core; transcendence is more of a momentary leave.
Conciliating factions. Factions are a group of people organized factually. It is often preceded by principle and reconciliation. Conciliations are the moments of diplomacy where virtue is involved, and morality is the reconciliation. Or wisdom, which is distinguished from morality in exemption, to especial its case. Morality is okay for soulmates though, and can be desired and wisdom is virtuous. Wisdom as a first principle, and hallowed as such, but occurring often in philosophy and occupying the virtuous mind in contemplation. The virtue of wisdom and morality is wise. Aristotle gets accredited for this, but we all thought wisdom was a first principle initially.
Giving out increments of one&#8217;s due portion is a particular regard, for it is comprehensive in part, but not the whole portion; distinct understandings and etiquette of increments, followed by reservity and the characteristic of mysterious and conservative. Giving out ones portion in the friendship core wholly philosophically is a interesting deem of essentiality.
Plain and unique can be perceived as contraries, in boldness as courage with keen sense to the particular notice or boldness as plain, broad and condensed without a particular regard for uniquely outstanding and bold in that way. Unique could be the boldness which is markedly courageous, and the characteristic of the moment could be courageous. The plain boldness serves as a contrary in assessment, to the unique particular boldness in regards the movement.
 Acute and general can be objective contraries. When one has a general regard, and another has an acute sense intuited in contemplation, sometimes their contrary motions, and contradictions can occur, for particularity might be etiquette. Etiquette is of the self and lowly states could be boldness as vice; impudence.
The station is immobile in terms experience, but in terms personality of the self, it is mobile in a sense for personality is determinative of the intrinsic, present in the station. The station is fulfilled by experience, but not mobile as a result of it; just the sparkle of the self and the incapability of being moved by experience, to become mobile and not its contrary stationary. Mobile means moving in a transportative way. The fulfillment is an outgoing move but it is continuous and not transportative. The personality results in transportation of the spirit in the station. The proportion of what is purported of the station in determination, whilst being fulfilled and the wholeness of spirit noted in its simplicity. The entire spirit, and the congruence of the base and the station within the body, sparking as one and the unique sparkle in harmony of the being that is transported to the station and when derived, from the station, transported of it. 
Liberalism can affect conservatism in hesitant regression when the sense of liberality impacts the being, and is not accepted. I regard the clout of superiority free in its essence and proportionate to the value system that is supreme over in comparison during conformist times when subordinance causes a rebellion of inferiority; not voluntary deference from the regulation of the ambition due to inconvenience and a complexity of factors that would serve as a con, but the choosing of the inferior.
Stand can be generalized to the state of belief, and not the position of the body being upright; standing can be specific to competition and rating. The stance is the present of spirit. The substance is the associated stuff to the mind that is life. The body is substance, and it is primary. It is eternally associated to the self, which is the meaning of the sub prefix. Associated is thought of within or with. With when differences are present, but within when sameness is the intrinsic quality.
Noxious could be an effluence of emotion. Obnoxious could be past the point of acceptance and outgoing in extremities, which can be vice, and involve an excess of poor characteristic. An effluence of emotion that is not noxious is nice, but noxious could be from virtue.
The pattern of succession has been regarded in assessment. When my girlfriend would repeat something, I would go back and return and then enquire. Over time the enquiries got longer, for the memories of experience increased. The beginning of lifestyle and existence as life noticed at a glimpse, but implying eternity and the fate of creation. Fate formulates a pattern that refers to the design of the individuality. It is a generalization of pattern which can be made specific and particular in unique future experience; the opportunity of deliberance and premeditation.
 Patterns in warfare are common. An example could be unleashing of more skeletons upon a turn in contingency to the quality of the moment and the rating of the enemies as well as the movement like aggressiveness, which gets many, lest weak opponents. There is a pattern or a habit to it, more the faster the move and spatial when the enemy is discursive. Dissipated get spatial and few with high quality sometimes when the enemy lacks courage and is pleading for peace and there is a pattern to the placement and design that refers to repetition, situated at flanks and charges in sequence with the attunement of the moment resulting in the engagement of variation in the tactics according to harmonious design. The high rated encourage quality in a way that doesn&#8217;t prevent it, but could be folly and an aggregate of intuition that is overloaded to the degree of making vulnerable the bold. When the high rated is erroneously choosing tactics as a result of the principle of fairness, sometimes unwarranted. Sensing defeat and weakening the skeletons would be the sagacious, lest the measure in faith was too blatantly unfair, and wisely needed to be equalized for the sake of just battle. 
Decoration as merit in order could be the décor of the candidate for consideration. Etiquette assembled. Assembled means put together with design and a patternized movement could precede it.
To endeavors of mind are to intrigue the enemy vulnerably or an illusion to the measure of comparable strength and pretending weakness to entice the enemy, and disguise the strength to fool the enemy with cunning. These are warfare tactics. Peace tactics involve being nice to the enemy, when you detest the enemy. 
Concrete and fixed in statement with edges preceding turns is rigidity in terms the psyche. Stark is fixed and pointed in an extremely forcibly or defensively assertive way. Aggressive defense occurs when something attackful is externalized due to reactions of defense, like rating of strength pushed out expressively in spirit when it is greater and one is being attacked, in a way that belittles the other persons skill in warfare.
Spurious could mean a stimulus that serves as an end in course, or it could mean pretention-wise not being what one purports to be. Spur the moment and the momentary state of a spur in a moment could simply be spurious and the regular definition of the dictionary could be complex. What is the archaic meaning of it, since we&#8217;ve known what a spur is? Seems to be the benevolent productive sense, for these times were without sin at some point. Less mishaps.
Distantly extroverted is nebulous. Breaking from introspection and inquiry and even enquiry to just be distance and extroverted.
Cordiality. Cordiality is ordered to accomplice friends and feel their affection at one point, to have affections for them at enough, without break; respectful relations that involve a touch of feel. A characteristic that often pertains to intimacy. Feeling another person in relation, and having them feel you when giving rather than receiving. To shake hands, and make feel warm. To talk in relativity and empirically get along from point to point in sophisticated manner otherwise, it is not cordial or else there would be abstain, lest in a sense that is rare. Could be a standard to the fine term meaning that implies sophistry and persuasion, and qualitative mannerisms. Cordiality is not intimacy when you&#8217;re not exactly feeling the other person&#8217;s emotions, and you just have affections with a point of sense of there is recipient motion of affection. To be cordial with an enemy, but not intimate.
When defeat is sensed as possible the victor should go on the offensive decisively and precipitate their annihilation .One could deride the enemy to the degree that they are weakened by the sense of just competitive criticism intellectualized in the intuition. The sense of vengeance and the judgments therein, present in the soul cognition. Annihilating perspectives and offsetting one into ignorance of you with an offensive sense that is over powering due to force of physics and clout of potency. A better sense, quick witting, with a turn to unsettle the enemy, to cause a hesitant offensive that could easily be flanked and targeted or even result in bone jagged into the being with clever placement of the wall of bone with sharp fragment cutting the delivered with a finalizing move. I could sentiently control skeletons that active become enhanced at my center by opportunity to advance their dexterity and result in kills for the undead.  Dexterity increases is a factor in warfare against fourth horseman myself, but it is self-trained and utilized at moments of gain or win.
What does it mean to utilized virtue? It means to choose virtue and work it into the core determination to become exalted in talent or successful in politics, noting this as purpose in its determination known. It means to strategize development and intellectually make use of virtue as a intuited development strategy that requires active use and not just natural having implications, which refer to capability. It is cogitated as strategic for advancement for the property of utilization advances the being promptly after it is chosen for means of determination. To deliberate oneself into new virtue that results from a pre assessment and the means are factored and calculated to require systematic advancement and utilization properties. It is not strategic when utilized innately sometimes, just to have a giving moment in relation. It is followed by a giving moment when responding; the utilization. And it can just quicken development, which may not be strategic and may refer to the system of functionality that necessitates utilization for facilitation and not just being virtuous when acting in certain orders.
To allure is to persuade the essence to come forth intrinsically, in the beings aura and spirituality of the bodily appearance, with soul substance rooted in essential properties and potent and shining, or having other characteristics. The outgoing root and the disguised root are notions. The branch of thought and perspective which are lofty or low and disguise the root is noted. 
Core and root are differentiated in the sense that differences are emphasized in the core and factor into decisions that affect the core, and only present in the root, but congruent as one definitively for both sides are involved in one root perspective, in one statement, ever so present in the being. In the branches differences become main factors in relation and contribute during synthesis, and can add to perspective. Adding to philosophy means contributing primely a perspective of a different side, translated uniquely of which increases mass and is plus experience. It doesn&#8217;t truly add to the being by means of the other person, but it pertains to fateful contemplation and necessary relation because of coinciding wills when such happens, lest spontaneity confounds.
Prissy is an aggressive feminine characteristic that involves snobby and aggressive moves in essence.
When low is progression it is typically virtue and not always a regard for etiquette, even if there are supplementary perspectives that are unique and simple. It is not a breach, just not a common regard for the being, which is not in the act of respecting usually when transitioning to a lower state of mind, and it typically involves the savage nature.
Goad and gaudy means to encourage (typically lowly) in a persuasive way, or to be bold in a risky way due to the contingencies in response and your gaudy behavior being a particular cause, in an acute mode, specific to the denotation of particular, which refers to the state of it. Not a whole sense regarded in gaudy typically, but a particular with a mode that entertains. Gaudy is usually a secondary characteristic, chosen for particular purposes for it is not always alluring and the will is primarily oriented towards what essentially allures others. There is spontaneity and choices with a purpose immoral are often secondary when not fascinating in appeal, and conducive to the lure. Gull is the characteristic. The gull. Gaudy is the adjective. Gull could be a return sense though, and gaudy a forward sense. Gull could be more primary that the relation of gaudy pretense.
Encouragement is typically not persuasive as it is from the base, and not as forward as persuasion. It is not an offensive move usually but a defensive one, in peace tactic that is respectful to the will. Persuade is more of entice or a goad that isn&#8217;t as effective at giving courage lest uniquely attributed for this rare moment.
Constitutive perception determines for it engages the sensed depiction of the object to be attributed; there is an active sense with characteristic in perception, not just the reception of the senses; the notation of pure genera of sense and not delineations of it which are branches of its philosophy and not the basest pure most general sense. Sense without thought; the object is thought sense-wise in perception, and determined by the constitution of the perception, which can result in the creation of new environments with better attributes to the inanimate. Perception is more recipient to life; the gathering in of the senses and thinking sense-wise accurately the object in one act.
The meaning of excellent substance full thought is profuse; fused out, and intuited at core in the perspective; the branch.  The core is cogitated. Zeal is factored as the prominence of the emotions emanating from the soul into the presence, and fused when vulnerable or determinative. They are in a sense, the back of emotions, typically defensive but in peace sometimes neutral and different and not towards something type emotions. Fused to the body is the zeal when an opening occurs, that merges the emotions of the body to the emotions of the zeal; congruence between state and mood and centered emotions of the self that are forward in general and not just in certain movement; how the person most generally feels. The zeal is different from the core emotions sometimes due to core and presence being two different type feels, but they merge, and sometimes the being is emotion fully opened up to the zeal and just emanating emotion in a religious way that implies sameness of the emotions and the zeal. Quiet passion is an example. Returning to a motive empowers the zeal for it better merges to a back state. This is a simple concept involving direction.
Faith is diffused when at a prominent phase of it, where it excels definitively. It leaves one and merges to other souls, accruing more faith in the metaphysics of the procedure. Annexing the will in course. Could it be a disdain of etiquette if considered for the lowly vice like neutrals. 
Annex nation is a common thought, and I thought simplistically that I&#8217;d annex the world. Annex nation was a precursor for it was thought of as cool, and I was aware of it in the past. Annexing new territory was the mature contemplation back then.
Gratify serves the means, and satisfy meets an end. They could be contraries if dualistically served in a moment and the satisfied is haughty. Divergence and lack of etiquette. The etiquette of means when proper.
The other world tends to be less being, and not as prolific when mainly in a natural soul world, with a mind in the world. Less being and the world of appearance becomes the ideal. What is apparent to the soul sense, and what is lacking in apparency due to partial mental inhabitance. The main task is to sense it normaly and regularly. The converse in the past in perspective that is subjective; the suggestion that the true world is devoid for the content enlies in the world of experience. The spirit of bad denied. The true world as the moral world, with no room for immortality as  badness of perspective is an assumption and takes hold of many lives, becoming the other world. The dark abyss of relation with mortality sensed. The shortness of life as a perspective that is not embraced, but taken due to the risk of deceased minds after death. Eternity universally known but not proven due to a mysterious dichotomy. Death and brevity of the moment. Unsentimental factors of the leviathan. The particular government, inabsolute. The ruler of nations. The dividing cause. The true world as the form of the appearance, elusive to effective minds, for their centered in the base world, the normal world, the world of shadows and appearance, which is where portions come from. The believers in the true world transfigure and Friedrich transfigured in his contemplation and passion for the true world, where the passion is derived regardless of how he criticized sectors of it. The bias of the guts. A sense of the past. History in Nietzsche&#8217;s writings.
The multifarious bad types have heretofore been admonished at root principle for being subsequent to a method of protocol invested to; a course of job entitlement that involves the sacrifice of virtue, and the benefit of bad power over the volition of the person indirectly, which doesn&#8217;t develop the soul, but expresses strength distinctly, and can be obstacles to the more subtle, precise and powerful impacting but weak in argument person; this noted with the derision of practice entailed to obstruct with purpose but not always succeeding; oppression in a sense however well the good set the stage and intellectualize away the dismay of obstruction, as the root is at present displayed. Doctors that are ignorant of their own malpractice, for they have in a sense been persuaded by their deceit, seduced and suppressed by the regulation of protocol. Capital and extra service and the route to service being treatment, when heedless that implies poisoning unwitting minds. Inhibitors are poison for with understanding stimulus could be translated into the genuine. Psycho-analysis as a remedy. Drugs that induce psychotic symptoms which are described as something which prevents them. Freedom of expression and true rehabilitation measures. Free hospitals for guest appearances and visits, to be settled in and meet with others experiencing the abnormalities of the mind. Psych wards as open and free to the patient. For example, doctors want me to take anti psychotics. I don&#8217;t believe in them nor benefit from them, but their discordant with a natural remedy regardless of my shine and optimism when not taking them. Yet I shine now, and knowledge is of the drugs not conducing to this. Lithium and shots or anti psychotics when saner than the prescriber as unnecessary. Stable with order without stabilizing salt, but heightened for revelation at moments where highness is experience. And depth when not regarded as stable neutrally or having the characteristic of stable. Energy abundance as psychologically determined. The power of the mind, and its product, the brain. Preferred chemistry determined by the soul. Orderly as the characteristic, but lapses of time where order is not the characteristic and there Is overbalance is unbalance, which is good and offered as opportunity for advancement. Heedless and haughty treatments and attitude of practical judgment. The lack of pure reason, for enquiry doesn&#8217;t involve enoght inquiry in relation as recourse to supplement the study of another. Noting ones abnormalities and learning from them. Humility as an asset. Clarity obtained as a result of the power of belief. Well-being and freedom of choice attained in due measure, and the extraordinary doubted by their practice. The supernatural.  Retrograde mistake and the lack of wisdom in the sustenance of a prescribing empirical practice. The vice of constricting the mind, when defeated in argument by the impact which upsets, and results in the brazen. A failure to cooperate; poor diplomacy and competitive with the knowledge in a downgrading way when refuted. Protocol, capital and empirical study with sway that disillusions the practice. If they give out, they get wealth in return, by bad means but from their appointers.
Remittance. A cancelation of the exactitude. Particular wrong. A contrary to obtain objectively possibly with dis associated for remit is variated and could imply certain getting as a result. Restoration as another contrary to remittance. A direct contrary, but not an opposite. A varied contrary is the former. The opposite would be losing. The rarity of remittance and the commonality of unremitting ways. Obstiance. Fallacies that are worth the actual expenditure of the error to learn.
Acquired is met with in terms the meaning, obtained is gotten, attained is reached, appertained is ingrained, maintained is kept, and sustained is giving. Acquire is to get, but obtained is gotten.
Not being able to get one to join perspective. The illusion of poverty and lack of animation in the face, due to animosity. Poverty in a sense, but a certain wealth is harbored when righteous making it not true poverty and just empirical darkness and abstain from sociality to uphold dignity. Motivation to convince, but not confront too boldly for it is risk of liberty. Animation and passion, and the ideal to passion that eludes one in suppression. Enduring remnants of fascism in the beginning stages of anarchy. Fascist theology seen as a meandering of empirical perspective that strays from the core. 
In the condition of virtue bias doesn&#8217;t skew the object but can under certain condions like the person lets it skew him, but following sway. Measures of bias can cause hallucination or delusion. Determining an alternate sense of a person, which is not present in the perceived object, but serves as the result of bias. A bad sense of someone and depleted intuition of the actual. Sensing weird when the regard is mature; being naieve and disregarding transcendental factors disassociated from the primary being; the pure intuition and the natural scent of a person not obscured by the prejudice of non-appropriated factors that are not determinative in the soul will. Carrying brought awareness of bad that has to be noted as not involving the person objectively and subjectively in the pure sense and just pertaining to the disgust of prejudicial regard and its depletion of the sense within the presence of this regard. Remnants of bias deluding perspective disassociated, but determined in perception by the misinterpreting sensor as partial to the person when not to the liking of property, and the wrongness is emphasized here, but the savvy are enlightened not bland. The presence of hallucination, and a synthesis of it that involves factors of causation in the acclaimed regulars. Poor regularity and the worsening effect of bias to ones surroundings. Pervasive. 
Deference is a certain quality of respect that is differently attributed, for uniqueity is accentuated and is good for the youthful for they endear themselves to difference, and the emotion for it feels good when natural. Distinguishing characteristics. Veneration is an emotion of respect for the mature quality; the elderly aspect and the distinguishing factors of old age. Up to the aged; elderly respect. An emotion of attributed difference as merit is deference though, and is has a back sense, but it can be giving. The deferential is both sides lest just the object because of regard of adversarial deference, which is not deferential, but an emotion of respect for it is attributed. Respect in general is the regard and emotion of promotion that reaches the person. It can distance, for the promotion settles the will with the person. Held and not always caused is the promotion, but it can be caused if accepted and the nature of mutuality or receiving relative mode moments that affect the being to the degree of raising his intuition. This is rarer, and there is a dignity in non-causation of promotion respect. Held but giving regardless of embrace or acceptance of affect. Moving someone&#8217;s course with direct causation being rare and selective. A letting or a natural flow. Prejudice involved in the factors of contingency; judgment of the event.  
A promotion without respect is systematical.
Permit is across the bounds, allowing something. Remit is going to something and canceling it out; the exactness of if it is cancelled.
Being holy is doing benevolently what is deemed righteous and wise. There has to be a deem, an accurate perception and regard, and it must be within the characteristic of wise or its realm. Righteous has a standard, but wisdom does not. What is more profitable in option, has a greater measure for what is righteous (the emotion of being right) and it is deemed wise to go for such. A standard for righteous. It has to meet up to that level of good and options variate the behavior and result in someone not being regarded or deemed as righteous. Thus not being holy, in the higher regard for it. Since it&#8217;s the movements following a principle, it is always righteous to be wise, and holy when not divine for what reason? When not aided by God&#8217;s mind, or knowledge of God with the standard of being righteous for the sake of what is wise, it is divine. It is just being wise, when divine, and it&#8217;s not for the sake of an objective general standard of good that is wise. It can be particular when divine, and not be for the sake of what is wise, the life of wisdom and the wholeness of it but just be wise for the principle influences the behavior of the divine. Wise as a characteristic. When it is not deemed righteous and wise, it could be divine instead of holy. Acting for the sake of what is wise is natural, but a higher standard, and this is holy. It is the objectiveness of the standard instead of the subjectiveness or the selective choice.  The standard of divine can be chosen. Divine is the characteristically attributed unique good that is emphasized as different, but helps naturally and is spiritually heavenly. Cool grace is divine.  Natural grace that is not divine, can be considered distinguished and political. Not a totality for morality that is individualized.  Sometimes people do things particularly that are in a sense moral, but not totally moral. For example, someone could pick up something someone dropped, and not want to. It is not totally moral, so it is not divine. It is not a heavenly flow. 
Alternate possibilities for the instincts results in a principle, but the emotions can shift from this principle and not be total. A conflict. A sense of bad. If it was natural when the instincts reach pathways, the option, and there was not halting regression to reason, one could have a principle and opt for it instinctually maintaining his instincts while being moral. Instincts are intact, but people do this with regression sometimes, and don&#8217;t get regarded as acting instinctually. But the person still has reactions, so he has instincts intact. Instincts are the progresses of naturality.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

theres the third section, and more to come. excellent writings and certain revelations contained therein. worth a study.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

i am duplicating from bottom up; take note.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

The Journal of Forth Horseman by Zach
Taking claim and giving acclaim. The soul will need universal claim to kingship to receive due honor and reputation that is relative of sense implications and intuited contemplations at some point even if it&#8217;s just a simple thought in terms the regard that is noted as acclaim to position because of the intellect and the implications of the regard. Mentioning something of value and inferring in the spirituality of the person. Knowing someone that is sensed from close quarters or from afar. Everyone has been regarded in the unified intuition of reality so we can read the populace with spirituality sensed supernaturally by the multitudes. Acclaim is giving claim and it is characteristic of honesty that attributes claim to the person. It is a valued respondent act to accomplished reputation.
Defense mechanisms can precede a stronger contemplation that puts forth the soul.  I think this came from my intrinsic consciousness, whilst thinking overtly proceeds. Defense mechanisms occur when there is too many recipient thoughts, and it can be controlled. Defense mechanisms are the systems guard against thought or action that pervades. Ones reactions can bound or bind a person, and this is defense. 
People decide politics when their situation becomes exigent. Calmed souls don&#8217;t tend toward exigency. It is also decent to not to get exigent, but when the goal is encompassing, it is great exigency at some point. That is necessity. Like when the spirit is expressing itself continuously. 
The essence is the intrinsically outgoing notion of the soul. It is the objective appearance. Essence Is the essential qualities of the soul shown to an environment or kept like in solitude. Essence is the primary reflect of a being like in terms egotism sometimes. It is the attractive beings soul just emanating off the being. It is changed when determined as new due to reasoning of the spiritual feel. The essence is the allure of the beings substance and the sense of him/her spiritually. When not alluring the beings essence is taking on a component property like in relation; a particular notion of the soul is innate in the beings intuition. Bad depletes the essence, for it is contrary to the soul will, and just chosen action that weakens. When the rationality is not opted for the person doesn&#8217;t give out due portion, if it arises superseding a principle that is known morally or after a principle.  The essence is what someone exudes, or what gives when embracing. Properties are revealed at determination of the essence. At the start of the determination, the essence is revealed and the properties are known. The essence is the true appearance and aura; the definitive characteristics that exemplify the elementary portrayal. Or collegiate of mid-grade portrayal
When someone is affected by someone, they respond to their emotions. Primeval times are when we are affected by people in a primitive way and when our affect is upon people. Evil which contradicts good in a certain way that is less powerful in the empirical regard and is affected by good in this way, and it is pure soul core that does this. Evil can be completely good, which harmonizes well with certain people, and can give rise to immorality if received in relation, and the comment necessary is immoral.  Primeval is not associated with evil though. These are exorbitant times.  Prime is when there is no drive sometimes, like naturality is in effect and drive is too advanced and complex; prime is new. Originality comes from the prime will. It affects people powerfully like in primeval times. It is considered rare there because of the knowledge of the regard being sensed and because of slow thinking processes. We do things, as the result of being affected sometimes and it aids to relationships. 
I felt aggressive when talking about the apocalypse and it was effective at making people believe in the goal as knowledgably attained. Aggressive diplomacy is having passion that moves toward the person harshly or quickly in a way and when good progresses the soul at a higher rate. It can have the reaction of compliance. Aggressive diplomacy that is unsettled is good when of the type to want to foster warfare.  
When you have self-etiquette it is not necessary to construe, if it is understood and maintained.  Construe is like to come up with developmentally and move towards in an understanding way. People sometimes just naturally have the etiquette maintained because of intuition of it. Etiquette is the rules or order conditions of a place of life. If etiquette is too demanding, there is a notion of fascism involved. If it demands in the soul though, it is when it is truly necessary and one shouldn&#8217;t refrain lest it is revolutionary to do so. Etiquette is recognition of the order. If it is not recognized, it is accredited in the giving affections or broken down and in disarray. It is the fashion of society.  Confidence ensures etiquette and is defined as the good mood of the person. Confidence is establishing etiquette when there is a setting that begins. When the inclinations are stronger for a person to do certain work, that person should do it, for strain can regress the mind; this is a standard of etiquette.
Total regards that are on the outside are typically relative empirical regards representative of a state.  Certain action can be separate from the harmony thought, when they are enforced as a unique action which is totally different and fit for that purpose. Type means application or employment of a kind that offers purity. Outstanding and distinct from the harmony regards should be subtle and not too extravagant, lest common want is for such. Standing apart from the harmony gets you regards when sensed, but it is an entrance back into the harmony; the regards. 
Acting without right or privilege is the cause of problems in this world. Because become relative in a contradictory way and lose right of act, which lowers their privilege. Using privilege is lucky lest just involving coincidences. Acting with privilege means, you act with an asset to your being attached to the synthesis and intrinsic. An asset that is not active is misfortune or death. Assets should be active, but if they&#8217;re not associated to yourself you probably are dealing with bad at the time. Certain modes could s imply result in no assets being regarded though, like in special harmonies that are humble. Privilege is the benefit of the position in the occurrence.  
Enacting a will is different from causing a will, for it effects without a attempt, just a feel that is immediate with the wants, but there is a cause in an implied way. When wills are affect in steady course options are not always availed to you though, and this is causing a will when you are trying. Enacting a will is creating a will when opportune to do so. Investing yourself with a will is enabling a will, and determinations are affected. Cultivating the core inwardly is what it takes to enact a will. 
When the mood is on decline, questions arise to the person and can be ceased with a demeanor. It is when people are getting upset, and soul core contemplations revealed would ameliorate the situation if received with due rating. Instincts or reclusion result, but if the instincts are a choice, they are not as prime. Soulmate core is known to contemplate itself wantonly in this situation, when could mean grace doesn&#8217;t show because of the privacy of the deed. To set the stage emotions need to be expressed more strongly, to take appropriate content. People can be inane when the mood declines. Inane means debasing someone boldly like bad, or an inversion of etiquette. A poor judgment of what is partial. Distance results from bad judgments and this is the result of partial senses that are empirical. Regressing to the feel of the negations and being negative. A want for expression and spiritual excel.
Alternate perspectives are used when there is a base want in a sense that could be the effect of sin, and a true want that requisite an attempt. Ambivalence and falling short of intent is not conclusive and can rid a person of good emotion.  People can be submissive to the alternate perspective, because it can involve choice to a bad sense sometimes, and people tend to alternate too bad as a result. Submit means associate oneself with something and send out. 
Lucid brilliance is sensing fastly and/or vastly relative perspective, and speaking to the present. It is clarity and uniqueness being expressed with the contrary to blatant as the characteristic. It is fast working mind states, that colors clarity solidly and expresses perspective of the soul core relatively and/or just totally. It is known as total unique thought flowing forth. To relate a listener to oneself is what the lucidly brilliant people tend to do, for accreditation to the thought occurs; or a rebellion to its presupposed abnormality makes people move away, and regulate their will. Lucid brilliance is being psychologically cured away as a result of perspectives. The emotions are carried. Lifts occur at attainment but if it is attained, upward movement happen. Apperception may make the lift more noticeable. 
One shouldn&#8217;t harbor bad perspective in the root for it can corrode the being; they are relative to good&#8217;s triumph is way the corrosion isn&#8217;t as recognizable.
Psycho implies an externalized mind state and psycho analysis is causing someone mind state to externalize. The psyche is a term for the mental formations of the mind. Lunacy is being away from the main mental streams. It is relative to the beings composition but an aversion of thought. 
Sin is about not intellectualizing or acting upon your preference, and preferring wealth to health. If one prefers your environment, this could mean he sins in privation and gets jealous. 
Soulmates are the self, for the female aspect has core beliefs of the male aspect and vice versa; however relatively speaking the soulmate is not the self, when difference are met with an vice versa, lest it is individualistic and not personified.  
When you remember the taste of something like a fruit, you essentially taste it with the memory if the remembrance is successful.
There is a surplus of memories to the soul for every experience is a plus, proving we develop consistently. Lots of measures. Thoughts that you develop when you sin are the repentful thoughts and there taking in intrinsically and like harbor.
When you truly want something you don&#8217;t get if prime wants that can&#8217;t get principled through, produced or created they are intellectualized about you in privation. One truly wants in a private way without getting enough privacy and just contemplates himself as complete dealing with injustice. The good of the cause.
When one is prudent, one is virtuously honest; the virtue as well in prudence is the enquiry into the worlds empirical aspect that is offered. So curious and/or exquisite. 
When people are powerful in a bad way it&#8217;s not truly beneficial to the soul although it shines their spirit, for it doesn&#8217;t develop the should and the spirit just looks bad; however its base wants in a way and something is mediated that develops this soul when the want is bad. It&#8217;s a feeling of good that&#8217;s wisely considered not good, for reason or for reasons of bad in a sense or pure bad, and bad and not at all good. But sensically good because of what is mediated. Bad is good is a root thought of those that know bad good, and this shouldn&#8217;t result in confusion because of goods victory. 
Acquire means to reach something and accept it for oneself, and obtain means to possess something and embrace it into the soul or intrinsically exert the good getting for obtain. Attain means to reach the claim of something and have qualities the moment its received. The sense of reach in acquire is just acceptance into oneself and sometimes when something if acquired it is also obtained and in the moment attained. In acquire you meet with the grasp of something that advantages you, and is reached in certain sense, but doesn&#8217;t have to reached, whereas attain is reached and get the moment or subject. Reaching something is attain, getting something is acquire and holding something and expressing ability is obtain. Pertain is taking something across the soul, or applying to something particular and retaom os a starting point where one goes inwardly in a away and stops at what is met with; this is because retain is going inward in a sense. Explain, is outward speech that gets material, and retain is inward because of the starting point. 
Bad people should obscure their bad to relative particularities in need of remedy and contemplate and act at the center of the soul or attempt to be good, conveniently trying goodness. 
I propelled the thoughts the wild runs with me, because I wanted people to feel the essence of the truth. I progress anarchical profit by moving the soul away to contemplation of anarchy, and people act up when the mood is good and conversing in me is natural when it is a primary motive to do so. This is wildness, and wild runs with me and protaganize about dangerously. 
Compel is having an outward force that pulls you to the soul for it&#8217;s from soul because it&#8217;s away from you lest followed and with you and then towards you. Propel pushing out, and repel is a starting point where something is caused to go out. 
Passive is readily giving what gives through, in its coolest sense. Passive aggressive is letting action pass you by, as thoughts while being aggressive in a still sense.
Polarity, empirical or universal is virtue. 
I have a black backround to certain thoughts that are extremely on one side that are unique. 
Stamina is being able to maintain energy and endurance is being able to sustain energy. 
The system is the mental functioning with processes and registering in an orderly way that involves that rank and preference of the thought, innately when good and pure. Without a system you are not processing and registering thought, you are just thinking and hearing absolutely or partially, with perfect knowledge sensed and known, or ignorance. System of the mind is useful for philosophy because of the way you receive thoughts, when you let them register, and the processes help the thinker invest himself for better rated thought. The system is the work of the mind though, and can be useful. Thinking without really working for the thoughts is the way of instincts sometimes. It is the work of the capability. Process means to work the information, and excess is when the information is left to go out or use. Process is beneficial and excess is what one wants to use and has.
Penitence is rarer than penance. The people don&#8217;t like thinking about their wrong deed and just want to contemplate wants to be better as the result of something; Penitence is to the act, penance is the act itself. 
Instincts can involve wisdom. A drive is something that moves you towards something, which is of significance. Instincts could be a drive to savagery, and they could be sagacious in a base sense in the act without consideration for principle, but guided by good and the major standard of benevolence. Principle occurs at turns and checks, so instincts could be deemed sagacious when their knowing the object, and following a principle. 
Daunting is like an outgoing taunt imagined when received that is in the category of intimidation as you are put off by the push of the daunt. Taunt is like a dare, and daunt is like a demand that you in part don&#8217;t want or don&#8217;t want strong enough to not be daunted. Forcing pressures to do something, and turning the ego of one are examples of daunts. 
A geek is someone who is nerdy to the point of being dumbfounded. 
Impact is the other regard to pact; so a start in another soul, rather than a stop. Improve is working to impress people in an ongoing sense that doesn&#8217;t prove anything, just shows potential. It is making oneself better at core but not proving it with the deed.
Concrete in a sense is the fixed, solid and immovable. A concrete thought of my soul is due justice will make lives worse and better accordingly as vengeance is more of a measure and interworkings of people  are in need of worse. Concrete is towards covered ground. Thoughts that are fixed and ported up in a way that can&#8217;t be judged at portion in an oppositional way are concrete. Concrete means ideas with filled in holes and sturdy as a platform. And laid out these formula of thoughts do have a plat, whereupon they can act on stage as fixed, sturdy content. Concrete is not changeable and meant to stay in place; thoughts that don&#8217;t err in perspective intuitively.
Prolific is production in the related sense; or prolific could mean giving out beneficially, which usually means in a related sense. 
Moral refinement proceeds from self-reflection and inquiry into the empirical experience. Contemplations of what you would do that is good precede morality. A consideration of good. A guiding principle sometimes. 
Proclivities are inclinations that allow someone to incline, propensities are natural tendencies that are done by habit or just naturally that incline someone. Proclivities are more rare for its what allows someone to incline, not just naturally inclining, and there is a search. 
Instincts drive a person to the verge that they lead and make passionate the person in a way that develops the nature. The instincts provide a push in relation and when defensive it escapes, presents, or moves in interlude to an attack. 
You can preference with a measure, and not truly want the environment you prefer; this is sin. 
I have oversight of town in a perceptual way in the intuition. Unified intuition of reality and directed intuition to particular and general senses of truth. 
Levity is highest affection and my political rhetoric has great levity. 
The nature is clear when the prime will cause. This is because when prime, the nature is fully in effect. It is posed forth with insight of those around, and the understanding is perfect in response. This person naturally wants to this, and just does it by nature. The nature is doing what one truly wants to do. The prime will seems to require a lot of resource, so everyone should be wealthy enough to be natural, for it would purify the health and decrease natural death, until heaven arrives. The prime will is healthy and pure substance; it is the new behavior of the person; it is when the person is most natural. The nature is divine when the person is helping people be cured and holy when the actions are kept as the benevolent standard of objective goodness that is not related to God all the time, but alike his standard. A general standard upheld of the highest benevolence that is wise is the holy nature and the divine nature is the unique standard of goodness that has the purpose of helping people at core. We find the nature though, when the will is prime, even though the nature is always there. People regress from their nature to be bad for it can make weak, and this is a base want for some people, however unnatural in times of peace. 
People can&#8217;t be truly wrong at core belief, nor their root, but relativity has people being truly wrong in a literal way that needs to be avenged. Marshal thought, pervasiveness is the societal mishaps, and motions away to a person. Pervasive is like invasive and implies going towards something across them, or near them, like in invasive, but across etiquette. To go into something else is invasive when you are within the confined notion of going in, contemplatively. 
Thoughts are provoked, when one speaks to the core of another, and difference prevents neutral siding, but a related thought that is not contrary is good. Contradictory provocations are against the action, and beneficial adjustments are for the provoked. Invoke is to rise up one, and provoke is to cause up one beneficially and decidedly in terms the preference. To bring forth a relative perspective that is close to you is to provoke it, even if it coincides with the lay out of the spirit. Thoughts are provoked by thinking thoughts at a person&#8217;s mind. 
A pendant of the will is something that lingers over the will like a vice-like motive that is represented. A strategy is often a pendant of the will as well when it is figured in a process. Something that moves and is transcended from a point or represented, which has an effect on the will is a pendant of the will. A pendant of the will moves the self in significance with the self.  Appendages of the will, is what is approximated to your will. 
Peaceful productions can induce a state of goodness that steadies the being when felt. Like when someone produces thought that is cordial, he can induce a state of goodness in those that intuit him right away, being affected in a way that is induced. 
Effete morality dwindles into presupposed ethics and develops complex relative polities that confuse people into ignorance. It is ignoble particular instances that turn wretch upon approach and criticism and backslide out of considered reality with a full sense of good due to the impact of revelation that the person not fain to follow is not accepted. This is effete morality.  
Complex is the twisted side. Twists of logic. Or schematic differences. Something that is reasonably related to particularity instances in personality, which involve individualistic differences from others, emphasized and complex or difficult. Complex is when someone is changing for reasons of being uniquely opposite or offensive and not amendable. The intricately and intellectually refined with characteristic feeling is complex in a positive sense. Dynasties are complex. Complex qualities are many movements to one contemplation.  A multiplicity of points being made at one moment. It is when someone turns quickly and it involves differences, sometimes stark cuts. Simple is based in good, and is easy to understand usually. Advanced simplicity is for concepts that need to be heightened, but their simplification and this doesn&#8217;t always mean made more concise, but can mean made more general or particular towards the easy way. Explanation of the basic factors. Simple is easy because it is thinking in a way by means of bounds of good moving together and without considered differences, lest the difference be simple; that is be right and paced at the acutest properties of the object or subject.
The will gives off an energy spiritualized metaphysically that causes imperative to the soul and can be the formation of knowledge of success. One&#8217;s will derives faith in deity and get s knowledge of the absolute metaphysically proven in terms our intellectual capacity to know, which never errs. Errs of the mined are mishaps of sins effect enduring throughout with skepticism in peoples attempt. Slowing the process. We are surrounding by hellish philosophy when the war is already finished. The will results in complete vitality and presses on to accomplish the goals of servitude and leadership of the will. The will supplants the false motive and orders people to complacency; the strength of the will determines the rating of the person thus validating the workers of the elite as greatest. The metaphysician&#8217;s psychology is inspirationally, hopeful in a way that becomes gratified with knowledge and settles the pursuits to an act, a deed. Calibrating the dignity as virtue, the elite have a will to prove wrong and false the motive of bad.  At the core each is good and what gets to the core is a distinguished sense of right and wrong that considers whole the person thus people are truly wrong at the core, because of their decisions, not their beliefs however little they maintain their innocence. Obtaining new measure for ability, skill is involved to restore to the power, the means to rise equiptly. Able minded people upset mediocrity with extraordi


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

extraordinary task that can&#8217;t be met with thus stalling the progress of the will, and increasing the longevity of the person metaphysically with possibilities associated. Minds expansiveness grasps the philosophy of others and contemplates it with them, contributing to philosophy, which ultimately facilitates the will, when grace results in permanent effect, changing the course of a person to coincide with the will. Becoming affiliates of each other in the political realm at core and solution people revolve with tendency to contribute to the basic good of many; making properly the expansiveness of their mind set. The mind opened to politics, the will is to moderate or liberate. People sector out and liberty becomes and attribute of each soul. Contortion of rhetoric diverts the focus on the purpose and can create conflict, thus willing to establish trust with people that control their minds to apply for the sake of freedom, but not letting their mind be free from control and just be in control. The aptitude of the elite play into the factors and cause conformity to their will, in the ruling caste, willing for strength to the degree of going over minds. Appeased in the fascination with the elite the ruling class tries to be good when the attempt imbeds itself to the nature. Deriving strength form the core, people self-train themselves to work the will developmentally, in case the way to what they truly want becomes assessable. Strength over the ruling class despite wealth could cause the elite to excel the form of the world, thus be freed from the suspense of the soul. Advancements of the will necessarily come from god sometimes, and give greater authority implying obtainment in the evolved. The will is weakened by factors external to the person, but by method of virtue, one can also get to the striven for strength for necessity can compel the factors to change in mediation with the will of the needful. The metaphysician regresses with his knowledge when setbacks occur, to restore to the belief willed for successful operations. Polished in his mind when wealth comes, it results in power willed  for and is preceded by the true wants effectiveness in the soul provider. Influence can factor in one&#8217;s better mentality as a result, and does good for metaphysical deed, conducive to the influential&#8217;s tolerance or want for ambition in others. Gods knowledge resets the aim, and restores to the person his will and his knowledge of success betters the habit, with his cooperative progression of purpose. Decisions are made up to bettera persons situation and cease the anticipation to experience the determination as ended so goals can be met with. Th metaphysician expects the ultimate, the drastic, and the gradual or subtle when accredited his due work. Appendages of the will are associated goals, that are connected to the will which are won by the primary pure cause of the will like seeking to talk  to someone you don&#8217;t want around you.  The will invents propaganda to persuade people to comply and abide by his standard and plan for them. Complying with the will could be providing opportunities with work ethic in the soul in a service type manner. Practical behavior the serves the benefit of the will could train the procedure of the metaphysician so he tries to go into a practical mode of thinking to obtain his goals, by his reason an ability.  One can feed the will by fulfilling the appetite, which aide s the determination of the will , and if the appetite is too big the person may feel stagnated by his success. Enervated wills are urged by necessity to adapt to their surrounding and inevitably get strong enough to will happiness in their lives. Tactics of strategy to current the will power can help the person procure a benefit for the innately successful. One gets strickened when his privations supersedes aspects of his true want, so what is wanted is no longer wanted. Benevolence of the metaphysician helps him value appropriately to increase his own will power with virtues like temperance and courage. Denying the metaphysician his success just results in constructed ideas meant for outgoing behavior. Delving into the issue, one could express a grace superior to his and example his support in their will. The will disintegrates when breach of ethics intrude and scattered becomes the minds of the supported. It is when the person is relieved from power due to privation of limitation. The long reaching goal of the metaphysician is to secure for the world a harmonious agenda that involves issues of difference in a versatile world. Restoring belief in prayer is a good way to better the will power, but pertains to the practice of faith, and confidence, the virtue, is important. To intrigue ones will one must display unique perspective that has esteem expressed with it, and great authority. When one wills for glory he acts responsibly and uses his virtue to become glorious. Contemplations lead the will to newly treaded ground that can be invested with; evaluating ones success is necessary to instill in the will a feeling of accomplishment and to give acclaim to the willing. The metaphysician becomes distraught when his aims are preceded by his opposition. Primeval factors of the will include sensualities bearing on the other persons restraint. The elementary learning of metaphysics is the sense of intrinsic spirit and deity, gathering the information henceforth, that can be willed for. Breaking from activation of the working will to a resting will can replenish the person, but if bad, deters for course of the will.
The clout of the individual is his influence inwards, being influential and influenceing with a countenance or a demeanor. Clout is the portrayal of self affect, repersetitive of the self. Portrayal is what is exampled in the being. Exampled in the human psychology sense, like examples of the psyche. 
When taught something the knowledge you recfeive contributes to your knowledge and adds to it, in contemplation as in a sum of knowledge amassed.
Metaphysics are becoming natural physics, and pertain to the prudence, the vitrtue, They also are the attainment of foresight. 
A rampage is opted for in warfare when the defenses are hesitant to move from a tense, and regress. It is in a poor manner, and the offenses are full-fledged in their charge. Fledged implies moving forward and in the forward motion completely when full. The offensive chosen in a rampage onto the defensive is usually setbacks and charge towards the enemy, with people reacting to the flanks. Assumed success and faith to kill is an episode of warfare that involves unbalances. When the enemy is toward in a unite, rampage is expecting to combat. It is reaction to move toward after recuperation so behind men should flank the enemy at the forward motion, The action of the enemy is externalized, so senses are keen in a good rampage. 
Impose means to force something in an inward regard for attention; to compel or intrude upon the mind to regard something unfamiliar. It is the other regard to pose, which is of the intrinsic and not put forth to compel a internalized occurrence to the point that feels not the relation or empirical. Imposition goes into the content in a way that is not put forth, but caused inward. Impel means to compel an inward force for pel is outward force and when someone compels they have phenomenon that causes and outward force to them, but when someone impels they cause someone to go inside a notion or move into something. Repel is outward cause from  a starting point that causes people to move away from something. Impose is to put back something internally to someone and impel is to cause an inward force into something. It is the breach of the pose. It is when people intrude upon the pose of something and act out of sorts, And impel is an inward force, that draws people in.
To seap thought s into someone consciousness is to fliter the intor th soulmind and have them regarded as thoughts drained into the mind, and thought noneneless by the person. The difference between drain and filter is filtered thoughts are purified into the mind, or sent out, and drained thoughts are sent into a place of focus. Drain is sent out of the systems attention and into a wlell of thought, whereas filtered thoughts are just sent away from the mind, to pass in to something else,with edxamption of bias content and still perspective. One could filter the bias content tinto the made and make someone experience injustice. 
Method is the organized operation; the cause of procedure put into an act to get an idea. The organ of a person&#8217;s mind is the system; the input and output services, with recipient and active noted. The organ is the construction, the system is the method orf operation. Organ is the creation from which the system flows itself. The system is organized in a method of operating that induces one to synthesize thought. The system is the services of the thought organ; the mind or psyche, with ints method or perceiving intuition and perception. 
The faculties are that which contains the thought and outlines the form or moves the form. In contemplations it&#8217;s what moves the form to a contained procedure; in expressed thought its what outlines the form. Outline could be that which serves as a basis or synthetically put around the thoughf to be employed a containment policy for the thought.
To sell is to give out from the self; to bargain is to give out in return for something for the self. One bargains and doesn&#8217;t sell when nothing is detracted from the person&#8217;s wealth. If you don&#8217;t possess and keep the rubies you don&#8217;t sell the rubies. 
Extrinsic is the thoughts coming from outside to the value of the internal state, and not essential to the structure. Value is what one genuinely likes and builds rapport on. It is the maintainer of virtue for it organizes virtues developmental ability at something; value proportionate to the system results in morals that equate in power. Value maintains the virtue by leading the tendency. Valuations are its intrinsic grade or rating. 
Ratting is different from grade in the sense that is not severed into classification and just goes up or down. The grade is a level of quality, whereas the rating is its degree of quality. Grade and rating could be synonymous as well when level is ordered intellectually prior to significant advance that changes the stage. Level could be a standard of ethics and its resultant embrace or grace. Grace is the level of captivation to one&#8217;s beauty; his aura could be alluring when graceful. The rating of a person is his measure of good and accomplishment. His deeds amounted to, and his current skill whereas the level is the standard of skill of a person before significant advancement that is full to the degree of setting a new stage when entering a new level. A stage is an environmental factor of soul that has meaning over the intervals of time. Environmental is ones setting. One&#8217;s environment is different than his setting in chaotic times where the person is debased; the environment is just the surrounding factors of the soul; the scenery, without constitutive perception. When one is debased though the setting emerges and absence of a setting is thinking with bad perspectives in the root for the soul is unsettled by its environment and stilled naturally, but the setting is not there for the sensing of the demoted characteristics of the soul. Presence is ones affect currently on his environment. Debased is sensing the perspectives without a base and regarding them with characteristic. In terms sense, there is an absence that is not implied.  When one doesn&#8217;t sense the characteristics of his presence, there is not setting. 
Precede is when something comes before something in reagard, and can be deemed in correlation since it happened. 
Allurements are the forward from the object sense of entice, that draws people in; entice is a back regard. Allure is a forward sense of drawing something in; externalizing the intrinsic. The intrisinic has to do with the value, and the internal the state. Introverted and extroverted. 
Affections are wealth when they life someone intuition with true want; the government of wealth prevents the true wants from working in this fashion.

Way of speaking is a mannerism, because the rhetoric pertains to etiquette. So mannerisms are way of etiquette. 
Contortions are changing the liability of something and tort is usually an offensive liability, defensive when the tort is not criminal. Tort is different from liability in the sense that it pertains to a a remembered act or is a regarded act verified to the mind. Validated when the tort is analyzed or fully committed including the reminiscence that serves as part of its liability.
Amazing is like a path of wonder in acceptance of something. A mazes is a path with a turn or return. Amazement is typicall a  one sided maze that returns to a quality.  Amaze is commona\y a simple path, but when it gets complex its course is filled with particular instances, and turns quick. A ruse is an alluring maze or labyrinth of thought that suspects one of tricker\y and can swindle as the objective. A ruse is a tricky pathway into a person. Swindles turns something out of something in a way that takes from them.
Surface scraping is when something imbeds itself into the affront of a perspective.
A culture is a group of people in union that develops from the root. A cult is an organization wth set tradition that pertains to root perspective. Cultivate means develop from the root and develops means increase the ability of something straightly and not from downward up, in its typical sense. Straight implies forward from base to base, or base to point. It doesn&#8217;t have to be a line. Being straight means you&#8217;re going to someone&#8217;s base of attention.  it could just mean going to someone&#8217;s station of thought, and could imply backwardly to clarify straight toward.
A happy sneer is an expression in the countenance which criticizes something as good. A sneer is typically down to something and critical in an oppositional way. 
A base is a place of centered thought at core; or a safe haven or just a centered place or sector. A station is an area of resting and fulfillment. Channel is to go from station to station or an allotted station in terms its mode. A station that is not a channel has no mode at base acceptance, in terms the externalities. An end is a conclusion, stop or finishing moment that accomplishes a will want. One wants to be in a channel when one wants his mode of thinking to be within the extrinsic relations at core. Modality is the informed mood of perspective. An example of a mode could be fast, which is of the mood in what is informed at base.  The mood is the emotions of the state, and the attitude is the temper of the state; the mood ranges from happy to sad, and attitude ranges from angry to nice. 
The constitution of something is the arrangement of its characteristic, postulated, promulgated or posited. Postulate is put forth in relation, and promulgate is spread about, and posit is just put forth. The composition is intuited most detailed at what is promulgated for the excess of characteristics are soft in the intuition of what is promulgated, heeding details. A prom is the covering of one&#8217;s soul. Cover means to put something over something or in something, in a way that spreads about it with difference. Covering is a protection in the instance that is leaves someone at benefit posting. Expect means to externalize the post, which implies ones versions of the notions standing and is with goals. Post In the related standard. Post can imply a standing exemplified in a perspective which Is usually in relation. Post up means to stand rightly in perception so post could be the perceived standing. Perception is accepting uniquely the sight of an object. Accept means to take something; usually in favor. Except means to put something on the outside of perspective, because of the forward sense. Cept as a suffix means to take or place something at core. Place is an end to put in a sense; putting something forth without placing if a means or method towards a goal. 
A child is someone whose fostered; encourage is different from foster in the sense that foster implies taking in and encouraging implies giving out. To faster is to take in someones contemplation and exoude care usually and it encourages; different characteristics can be exuded or excepted that imply a loss. If the fostered doesn&#8217;t calibrate its dignity to exempt oneself of the intellect of the loss, he loses something. 
The soulmate core is where attract, detract and retract take place; but detract and retract occur in friendship in the course of contemplation which can be understood as the soulmate core. Distract too. When the prime will of someone is to stray, when diverted, he distracts himself, and is not caused by the opposition. Tract is pure connection and friends are only subjectively connected. Tract must imply the same substance though. Divert means to abstract between to; overt is abstracted in the center of the mind and avert  is abstract from you on the outside of perception. Divert is forced on the outside one sidedly when not understood at the soulmate core. Avert is the hurdling of an obstacle in the land that you evade on the outside; you hurdle it for it is in your mind and  you go figuratively over here or there. An obstacle is something stuck in your mind, that is in the way. Evade means to avoid an object considered, and its different from avert for it doesn&#8217;t have to be on the outside. To avoid purely, is to go away from an object and just note the space, but don&#8217;t consider the object. Evade is in a sense avoid for the space is regarded between the avoided and the avoider. 
Next implies what comes after; subsequently means what is associated or alternate at one comes after. Sub is associate or alternant. The stance is associated to the being, and all encompassing, so it is called substance. Associate means to be rendered with or implied as inclinations of core belief. A stance is ones universal self-inclinations or core belief that has one situated uniquely and responsibly. Core is always social in the sense that it&#8217;s associated with itself, but this is not truly social for it is not regarded as inclinations toward congregation. If one is not associating with himself, he is associating with his soulmate for one is associated in experience with friends. Sacrifice is not possible in this instance for it occurs in relation and if the self is not associated to a being intrinsically the contemplations are intrinsically associated to the being and spirit; one associates his soul to his spirit which are attached and purely connected. Attached is different than purely connected, when it can be removed but it is components put together, and there are three components to a being elementarily; the mind, the spirit and the soul, in a sense, understood has one, but still denoted as components to ones essentiality. One always associates himself when talking to friends, but doesn&#8217;t regard himself to himself when he doesn&#8217;t have an ego. Associate is situated with something towards something. People have depth of character and contemplate with their basis of attention.  The soulmate becomes the soulmate when not associating oneself and this is not comfortable for it is go to another fort sometimes when desirous. The being is comforted by the desiring of the soulmate, and there are singular moves in soul sex. It is rare when not desiring but desirous becomes so extreme that one is inhabited in the moment.
Routine is the method that is opted for monotonously.
Rigorous is different fhan virgorous in the sense that rigourous is repeated acts; vigorous just thrusted liveliness; thrust means to move towards.
Vade means to be regarded in a point as being around, so invade forces the regard of a being around. The compass is noted. Compass is what from soul passes by your awareness and what is around the body and the considered body or bodies. 
Constantly is towards a point of the stance in each moment of the interval that implies the present 
Privation usually means the private wants are not fulfilled and it can be good if singlularly fulfilled but the private wants are either communal or soul to onse soul mate. They are private because they are self-pertaining and compassing the inwards of the self. They are communal for one seeks to fuilfill his private wants with othsrs. Just privation because the state is shared mutually or in relations, but privately originated. 
Severe means drastically parted from; sever means to part, and several is many parts. 
A test is something one is evaluated in that is not recourse; a trial is something one is put through that is enduring. The durability of the person is tested usually. One has recourse in tests, but it is not a recourse in itself. Attest is to evaluate someone and agree with them.
Common sense is what is generically important to soul, and unique sense is what is differently articulated by soul, so common sense allows for the determination of unique sense, because it returns to base and foments different sense. Foment means to enable the emergence of and promote means to encourage the emergence of beneficially. To sense the emergence is to mote noting around, walking around sensing the emergency of the minds.
Trude means go forth so protruded differences are beneficial differences that go forth into something. Being in the moment and going forth from the moment to something distinct is intrude and it can be good but is commonly bad. Being within the moment of going forth is intrude. 
Beneficial is good affect and superficial is super, but surface scraping affect. Super means the able minded talent above or below normalcy. Ficial is the expressed face of something, noting spirit. Face is its appearance and front. Talent means especial skill or affect. 
Survey is to pay attention to what passes through soulfully and surveil is to go out to the cover of something and observe it. Unveil is to open the cover of something, and convey is to pass by something. 
Templating is the opposite of reflect and implies being at rest with one&#8217;s station, and not inquiring or enquiring. The rest after sex could be templating and it persists to be going into maintenance. To template is to possess the present of the form, the now of the moment. 
Decency in warfare involves letting, introducing, and going in a creatively orderly way. The decency is met by high standards. Insight keeps the moment. 
Debauchery is dwindling in power as result of sense indulgence; it can result in being retrograde. 
The most liberal policy is necessary to turn the cycle to anarchy, and transition the government to a system of leadership because wills have to be equip to moderate freely. It is meant to be most liberal, for it is a condition for absolute freedom, and no barriers to the will. Conservatism must be put forth in a liberating fashion so ones true wants are assessable and readily at hand to not be stalled in liberty. 
Relativity is a mode of considering something preceding something and being in that state. Enquiry into the world is a certain relating of you to the world. 
True perspective are heeded when naturally put forth in a suggestive way to how one relates with another and the merge is incurred by listening and acting upon the thought. A merge in politics is a meeting of two goals to become a union; the merge might require relations of one side to reach a ogal and objectivge knowledge of the other to persuade. The will of he who relates to merge with your kep points of politics.  A merge is a coming to a point in sequence  where the people get closer to synthesized perspecdtive and coinciding wills. Virtuous will coincide and the virtuous are only weak in pain of sins grasp as wrought energy of the will to deter the engendering of immediate will for person. 
Accommodating societies interest is rash when society has stimulus for a general will of normalcy that is poor and not high. Letting wills necessarily rid the world of constraints to open a will naturally. 
To free the will we must do the set action; the principle of the ruling caste to accommodate the interests of the unique will purely for it is impervious to doubt and pessimism and inspires the person who regulates it, to the people that heed it. The unique will is the general will that is of the common good and will should be devised for what sometimes is the self and society mutually is not with absolute perspective. Absolute true want of the soul for street drugs to be in convenient stores that would liberate society from privation for drugs suit the consumer and supplements the surge of kind intensely at the revelation of life to endure purely without them, whilst significance of the true want limited obstructs the will and prevents individualistic expression. 
How is individualistic expression prevented? By rashly serving bad wills that are not truly wanted by the patient, for it obstructs the will to serve what is empirically wanted, and not willed for. It result in sin obstructions that occur when one can&#8217;t get his true wants. Absolute access to the true want is a necessary for the soul. When need are deprived, wills are weaker, or when needs are not considered sanely and without fabricated perspective of the norm in the way, or reluctance to apply remedy. It is known by the metaphysical the feeling of what politics would liberate the world and pure reason entails the knowing of these factors. Knowledge from experience aide&#8217;s perspective when knowledge is derived from life and it is concluded with the objective rather than relative perspective. Who could say relativistically people don&#8217;t follow good ideas in society, but the metaphysical thought is that morally what liberates us is to accord with the unique soul will promoted by the opposition by coincidence. A great persons will is hindered by those bellow him; the uniform, the ruling and the relatively normal and complacent to a degree (when society is wanting for solution and cure capable of being assessed by metaphysics). The intellect of progress feels metaphysically as though you&#8217;ve moved society in a major way and invested soulfully stuff just reached by society due to influence. Metaphysics are the feelings of truth invested in and the intellect of success which has prolonged effect on society. Moves wills. I spoke metaphysical truths which will move society in an absolute way for the will was strengthened by the will for success,
Relations and particular instances open you up to intuition in depth in consideration of the object in unique ways. 
One applies grain to his root and core and perspective to develop or cultivate them. Grain is supplementary thought, or advanced inquiries that elaborate increasing mass. 
In particular instances you get to view determined personality factors and minute or minimized characteristics, to advance upon philosophy. Complexities that jump is a chance for a particular regard. Particular regards refer to choices made, and many possibilities, so contingencies that involve partial inclination and alternative route as option. When someone&#8217;s view point is in part this way, and exlusive to another option, but inclined towards one way in essence there is intuition of a particular regard. Options and conditions that serve as factor which are not whole regards, for they are determinative and imply free will and the bearing of the individual precisely.  A mode inclines someone particularly and it is the classification of the train of the thought, or the type of the thinking. It is a specific denotation, that proceeds in the same category.  The trains specificy. When someone acts upon a minor want when a major want is present, it is a particular instance, for the person had but a side will for this, and it was preferred spontaneously, being a part of the being, and not a generality of the whole in terms regard, for it is particular. 
Hype can empower the metaphysics; the feeling resultant from the sense of a wealth of natural and the hype that results strengthens the will by vitalizing it, so it empowers the sense and metaphysics themselves. 
Progress and advance are different. Progress means get better naturally, and advance means get better and further the cause of something. Progress happens instinctively and advance happens when the psyche is applied, or the physicality in new ways. 
Regulate is different from administer in the sense that it is becoming more normal, and over driven by the mind is the commonality. Administer is developing a current mode, and ministering towards an object or away. Mode is a preferred mood set, and the characteristics particular to the being, hence, not all the time present. 
Must a writer contend with other writers? To contend without them, they have to be compared, and differences have to be emphasized. I think I contend with the greatest philosophers. 
Base acceptance of a mode continues the train of thought, and invites a channel of thinking upon the thinker.
Open door policy would free the will of the patient making him healthier, for providence of the true wants increases health. Inhibited wills don&#8217;t think as clearly, for wants clutter the mind, and the person is in privation without proper effect.
Politics of just warfare on the streets implies a mature want to kill which is natural and ethics. Avenging ones enemies properly and justly.
Drugs in convenient stores would allow assessment of the true want, and less security would be promising to the liberty of the will, so people could live justly with freedom in tact at every giving moment to live as they wish. 
Impose could mean going away from a norm, for nothing is posed when doing this sometimes. It is going intercedingly away from something and results in people losing their natural posture. 
Inhibits is like prevent, but it does not vent out or away for objective, it just stills it to slow the wills activity; the stilling of a person in habit can break the habit.
Habit is the inclined select. What one opts to do recurrently to maintain a routine. Certain selects are opted for naturally as a result of an ingrained way of a person. To recur is to have a starting point to the moment, and it often involves repetition in certain forms. 
The mode is opted for at basis, and keeps specifically selective the perspectives, to what the informed mood in general is set at. The informed mood of perspective is again the mode. Meaning what is informed in the listener and active thinker represents a mood that delineates the type of perspective. The lines of thought are clarified together. 
To recur is to do something with the memory of something currently that follows a starting point and in cur is to deal with something like a struggle.  
To go in depth the intuition of the subject must be defined, with particularities branching off in organized fashion. Depth is to develop thought from certain thought, which goes deeper into the substance, towards the subject and puts words to the density. 
When do contradictions occur? When opinions are stated that are contrary to a norm. When thought involves conditions and contingencies and better way is available. When empiricism pervades. When a negation is possible. Contradiction occurs when opposition is valuable. It is stating contrarily completely to a topic of evidence. When wrong is asserted at the end of an argument.
Exhort means to harken to the nature of encouragement for another and exert force strongly; to naturally feel the urge to support something strongly and give out emotion. Admonishments occur when you have to warn someone firmly and sternly, and disapprove of something religiously. Disapprove is to detest the proof of something.
Astonish means to cease the self-contemplations of someone in a way and bewilder someone in the purely good sense in terms the psyche, stilled and startled. Astound means to harmonize someone loudly like when something is loud but is not making much noise (you hear it or sense it with the comprehension or apprehension loudly); the soundness of someone that onsets someone at a tense to a higher grade. 
Appease means to draw down to a benefit; to distinctualize a person from where they stand in intuition with the perceptions, received and directed originally and set them at a tolerable level. 
Normal is a way of behaving that one accepts. There is self-acceptance to the action as condition for it, and it might result in less spontaneity, because without the acceptance there is a liberality of choice to benefit one, that one can accept after the occurrence. 
The arrangement of our characteristics in a deed is what constitutes the virtue. It is allotted and particular to the choice of the deed. Certain particularities of being are sensed spontaneously. 
To actualize a thought, one must derive it from the core and deliver to the externalities. Actual means spirit and soul that is total reality. What is considered by spirit and soul is reality. What gets to the intrinsic thought processes is the actual.
External is that which comes off the spirit and out of the soul; what is in the environment and not inside the person.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

this is some of the greatest writing of the world, so take care not to prejudge someone with the position the only position held in this case, of fourthhorseman himself. Star thinks these writings should be published and hes the pale horse i ride in just warfare land to conquer the sinners.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 21, 2014)

4thhorsemanzach said:


> this is some of the greatest writing of the world, so take care not to prejudge someone with the position the only position held in this case, of fourthhorseman himself. Star thinks these writings should be published and hes the pale horse i ride in just warfare land to conquer the sinners.



Those words are the most magnificent prose I've ever seen in all my days.  Such poetry, such wonder, such TRUTH!!!  Woe are these sullen times!!!


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 21, 2014)

All liberals lie.  They can't help it.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

liberal is righteous these days. who doesn't want his will liberated. open opportunity results. some of the greatest exposition ever though, so take care not to prejudge. i read it, and so did immanuel kant and friedrich neitzche in town, and they thought it was worth being published. goddess and god thought it was better in a sense than will to power, which is excellent material.


----------



## 4thhorsemanzach (Mar 21, 2014)

refer to page 2 and read those writings. you are bound to get something out of them. let your consciousness revelate with the work of a 14 year old.


----------

